# 2008 New York Yankees



## min0 lee (Mar 6, 2008)

I personally think it's time they send the Moose to the taxidermy.

Mike Mussina starting over 

TAMPA - Although exhibition games don't begin until this weekend, Mike Mussina got his first taste of competition on Wednesday, throwing two innings in the Bombers' lone intrasquad game of the spring.
Facing a lineup that included Derek Jeter, Robinson Cano, Melky Cabrera and Jorge Posada, Mussina allowed two runs (one earned) on four hits and a walk, striking out one. ......


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 6, 2008)

He's going to be OK.

Bobby Murcer prayers pay off


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 10, 2008)

Joe Girardi's stance on collision stuns mentor and Tampa coach Don Zimmer 
Get off my lawn!



> So there was Zim Sunday, saying he was "dumbfounded" to hear that Girardi had taken exception to the way Rays rookie Elliot Johnson had bowled over Francisco Cervelli at the plate on Saturday, a collision that left the Yankees' catching prospect with a broken wrist.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 10, 2008)

Yankee Stadium game likely for NHL Rangers 



> Momentum has built in recent weeks toward finalizing a deal that would have the Rangers play the final game in the storied history of the current Stadium, the Daily News has learned. The Yankees, who will move into their new Yankee Stadium for the 2009 baseball season, are said to be completely on board with having the NHL close the 85-year-old original.
> And, anxious to build upon the buzz created by the wildly successful Winter Classic outdoor game between Pittsburgh and Buffalo at Ralph Wilson Stadium on New Year's Day, NBC and the NHL are intent upon seizing this once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. League and network representatives visited the Stadium recently to get an on-site view of what would need to be done to stage the event.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 10, 2008)

I love all this outdoor hockey nonsense..


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 10, 2008)

Just like pond hockey.  Oh wait you yanks don't understand that 

There are talks of an outdoor basketball game as well.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 10, 2008)

Link me on the basketball - when would this be played?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 11, 2008)

ESPN - Indian Wells could host Suns preseason game come fall - NBA


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 11, 2008)

This thread sucks.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 11, 2008)

That is why I am changing the subject.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 11, 2008)

Good idea.

Another triple double for LeBron.

FOX Sports on MSN - NBA - Recap


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey, you two have your own threads to trash.     Now git the hell outta ours.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 11, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> This thread sucks.


 


IainDaniel said:


> That is why I am changing the subject.


 


Triple Threat said:


> Hey, you two have your own threads to trash.  Now git the hell outta ours.


 
I concur!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 12, 2008)

You concur about this thread sucking.... or we should change the subject?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 12, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> You concur about this thread sucking.... or we should change the subject?



Don't you have some hockey thread to trash?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 12, 2008)

No I have no hockey team to cheer for


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 12, 2008)

Do you not have a local hockey team or do you have one but they suck?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 12, 2008)

I have one.  But they suck.  The Leafs, and they have pissed me off too much in my life time... so I have stopped watching them.  And I just can't cheer for another team


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 12, 2008)

Quitting on your team?  It wouldn't be the first time...


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 12, 2008)

If you had to deal with the leaf management you would think the same thing.  Fuck retards.  They only care about bucks, they know they will sell out every game. Good return on investment for the Teachers Pension Plan.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 12, 2008)

The Maple Leafs would be better if they ate more bacon.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 12, 2008)

They will never be better.  Why?

Cause they don't need to be.  They have a bunch of sheep fans.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2008)

all of you!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 12, 2008)

mino, if there is a video of the yankees-rays brawl that occurred today, please post it because i want to see it. I love brawls.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2008)

Yankees, Rays clear benches after pair of incidents

ST. PETERSBURG, Fla. -- The New York Yankees and Tampa Bay Rays brawled in the second inning of a spring training game Wednesday, an inning after Yankees pitcher Heath Phillips was ejected after hitting Rays prospect Evan Longoria with a pitch. 


[+] Enlarge



 AP Photo/Gene J. Puskar
The Yankees' Shelley Duncan slid spikes high into the Rays' Akinori Iwamura, drawing the ire of Jonny Gomes and prompting a bench-clearing brawl.



The escalation of bad blood between division rivals stemmed from a home plate collision in a spring training game four days ago that injured a Yankees catching prospect and irked Yankees manager Joe Girardi.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2008)

I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2008)

If I was the manager I would let the players know in advance that they will get heavily fined if they start shit.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 12, 2008)

Nick Cafardo:

Duncan's play was indeed a tad over-the-top even though Johnson's play on Cervelli was perfectly legitimate - spring training or no spring training. *Asking different people around the game the past few days about the play, there wasn't one person who sided with Girardi.*


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 12, 2008)

The LoHud Yankees Blog

Good points.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 13, 2008)

CRYSTAL: Iâ??????M BOMBERSâ?????? 'DESIGNATED HEBREWâ??????


_March 13, 2008_ -- ST. PETERSBURG -Billy Crystal is slated to play in today's Yankees-Pirates game. The comedian and lifelong Yankees fan, who will soon turn 60 years old, yesterday said he thought he would be the DH. 

"In this case," Crystal said, "a Designated Hebrew." 

Crystal, who said Derek Jeter helped facilitate the appearance, called playing for the Yankees his "childhood dream, always." 







 Billy Crystal talks with Reggie Jackson and Derek Jeter while stretching out during the Yankees' spring training workout.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 13, 2008)

What a joke.


----------



## A Black Guy (Mar 13, 2008)

Wasn't Billy always a Mets fan anyway?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 14, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> Wasn't Billy always a Mets fan anyway?



I don't think so,  he was the director for that 61* movie about that year for Roger Maris.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 14, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> Wasn't Billy always a Mets fan anyway?



I don't think anybody truly knows why Crystal wore the Mets cap throughout the entirety of CitySlickers, but I've heard rumors that he chose the Mets over the Yankees because the Mets were simply better than the Yankees pre-dynasty days.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 14, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> What a joke.



Can you imagine busting your ass all Spring trying to make the club (the difference between making 35k and traveling from motel to motel by bus or... making a minimum 350k and traveling from luxury hotel to hotel by chartered plane) and then seeing the Yankees do something like this?

Hank continues to try and one-up the Red Sox, but all he ends up doing is embarrassing himself and his organization.

I certainly enjoy getting riled up over such stupid shit, but man, my hatred for the Yankees has never been higher.  

The best part about this is that they're a shit team this year.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 14, 2008)

Apparently he approached the Yanks first, but he asked for a donation to some charity he was involved in.  Took the same offer to the mets and they accepted.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 14, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Apparently he approached the Yanks first, but he asked for a donation to some charity he was involved in.  Took the same offer to the mets and they accepted.



Interesting.  Why would the Yankees decline?  Good, cheap advertisement that's helping a cause.  

Oh, now I get why they declined, helping charities is frowned upon by Steinbrenner's.  Wouldn't want to give out any money to help people, it's against their religion.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 14, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> Wasn't Billy always a Mets fan anyway?


Heard Mike and the MAd dog ask where was he before the Yanks won the World Series.
A lot of Baseball reporters dislike him for snubbing them.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 14, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Interesting. Why would the Yankees decline? Good, cheap advertisement that's helping a cause.
> 
> Oh, now I get why they declined, helping *charities is frowned upon by Steinbrenner's.* Wouldn't want to give out any money to help people, it's against their religion.


Now that's not even true. He's a lot of things but he is not that type of person.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 14, 2008)

I personally didn't think it was so bad, it's only spring training.





YouTube Video










I thought he was maaaaahvelous.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 14, 2008)

What's the big frigging deal?  Neither Billy Crystal nor the Yankees had any ulterior motives here.  And one spring training at bat is not going to decide some minor leaguer's future.  Besides, none of the Yankee regulars seemed to mind.



soxmuscle said:


> Hank continues to try and one-up the Red Sox, but all he ends up doing is embarrassing himself and his organization.



LOL...dude, come on.  As hard as this is to believe, I don't think it had anything to do with the Red Sox.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 15, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Now that's not even true. He's a lot of things but he is not that type of person.





			
				IAB said:
			
		

> What's the big frigging deal? Neither Billy Crystal nor the Yankees had any ulterior motives here. And one spring training at bat is not going to decide some minor leaguer's future. Besides, none of the Yankee regulars seemed to mind.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soxmuscle*
> ...



A little exaggeration, I just plain don't like the guy.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 17, 2008)

Leave him alone...

_New York Times - _C. C. Sabathia has turned down Cleveland’s four-year offer worth more than $17 million a season and the Yankees have more than $75 million coming off their payroll after this season. 

Starters Andy Pettitte, Mike Mussina and Carl Pavano are all in the final year of their current contracts.  

“It’s fine when I go there,” said Sabathia when asked about New York. 

“I’m focused on this season right now, playing in Cleveland and trying to win,” Sabathia said, adding later: “I’ve been here since I was 17. We’ll just have to see what happens.”


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Starters Andy Pettitte, Mike Mussina and *Carl Pavano *are all in the final year of their current contracts.



  Baseball has been bery bery good to Carl Pavano.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 17, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Baseball has been bery bery good to Carl Pavano.



It's honestly robbery.  

He gets to collect cash and not pay a dime for his recovery treatment.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 17, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Baseball has been bery bery good to Carl Pavano.


 


soxmuscle said:


> It's honestly robbery.
> 
> He gets to collect cash and not pay a dime for his recovery treatment.


He's a bomb. They should sue to get their money back.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 18, 2008)

Carl Pavano rules!  I wish the Yankees had a dozen more guys just like him.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 18, 2008)

the Yankees love oft-injured expensive players


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 18, 2008)

What was Pavano's track record injury-wise before he signed with NY?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 18, 2008)

Not even sure. I wish he would leave.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 19, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> What was Pavano's track record injury-wise before he signed with NY?



He always had trouble staying healthy.  Lots of stints on the DL prior to signing with NYY.  He had one full, decent season, and that was his last season with the Marlins.  He turned one season into a rediculous pay day.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 19, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> He always had trouble staying healthy.  Lots of stints on the DL prior to signing with NYY.  He had one full, decent season, and that was his last season with the Marlins.  He turned one season into a rediculous pay day.



He was the "sure-thing" the Expos received in the Pedro Martinez trade years ago.  Pavano has an excellent arm, he just can't stay healthy.  It's unfortunate.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 19, 2008)

_19th March, 2008 - 12:41 pm__

San Francisco Chronicle - _One source that spoke with the San Francisco Chronicle indicated that the Yankees have expressed interest in Oakland's Rich Harden. 

Both Harden and Joe Blanton are candidates to be traded and scouts have been watching them closely all spring.

***

Who isn't interested in Rich Harden and Joe Blanton?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 19, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> _19th March, 2008 - 12:41 pm__
> 
> San Francisco Chronicle - _One source that spoke with the San Francisco Chronicle indicated that the Yankees have expressed interest in Oakland's Rich Harden.
> 
> ...



Just about every team would be interested in them.  But if the newspaper reported that the Pirates or Royals were interested, people would yawn.  Stick the Yankees name in the article and it gets people riled up.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 19, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Just about every team would be interested in them.  But if the newspaper reported that the Pirates or Royals were interested, people would yawn.  Stick the Yankees name in the article and it gets people riled up.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2008)

*A-Rod regrets saying no to Mets, doesn't make same mistake with Yankees*

During spring training, Alex Rodriguez has mostly avoided discussion of his messy contract opt-out and offseason return to the Yankees, but apparently only because he didn't want to say something that might prove controversial, as is often his habit. 
When A-Rod agreed to sit down at his locker with the Daily News recently for a one-on-one, however, it was clear that the decision that likely will keep him in pinstripes for the .remainder of his career - and the firestorm that came with it - was still weighing on his mind. 
The conversation initially centered on A-Rod's pursuit of a ring, but veered off into areas he has rarely discussed: The regret he suffered when he shunned the Mets in favor of the Rangers in 2000, and the .personal conflict that surrounded his decision to break away from agent Scott Boras this past offseason.
"I went for the contract when my true desire was to go play for the Mets," Rodriguez said of his decision to ink his $252 million deal with Texas eight years ago.
As A-Rod looked back on the events of the past offseason, he seemed haunted by the idea that in breaking free of the Yankees he could have made another decision based strictly on money and wound up as unhappy as he was in Texas for three years.
The three-time MVP says that at some point after his opt-out decision in October, he realized he could have been heading for a similar scenario, with Boras dictating his next destination. 
"So to make the right decision just feels really good," Rodriguez said, "versus being taken down a road where I'm like, 'Oh, my God, where am I? Oh, $400 million to play in some place I hate? Great, I'll blow my --- head off.'
"I wanted to remain a Yankee and for once I put my money where my mouth was. It felt good to make a decision on my own and execute it - to deal with Hank and Hal (Steinbrenner) on a one-on-one basis and get a deal done.
"If people want to question why I did it, I don't care because it made me happy. If I had gone to Team X, Y or Z, it wouldn't have made me happy. It would have been because Scott wanted me to go - it would have been for the most money. And then I'm always going to be known as a guy who always wanted the most money."
A-Rod said he was motivated to break free from Boras partly because of his fear that Hank Steinbrenner was serious about closing the door on his possible return to the Bronx, and because he was simply at a different stage of his life compared to when he had signed with the Rangers. 
"My wife and daughter both love New York," said A-Rod. "Four days after I opted out (and was living in Miami), my daughter says, 'I really miss my bedroom and my toys in New York.' I wanted to shoot myself. I said to my wife, 'What the --- are we doing?'


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2008)

When it was suggested that some players never put such personal considerations ahead of the best deal, A-Rod nodded.
"That was me - and now it's not," he said. "That's the difference between being 24 and 32. And that's what I'm proud of."
Proud and happy, with no issues hanging over him for a change - unless Jose Canseco truly has some dirt to dish - A-Rod seems more at ease than ever as a Yankee. He says he learned to thrive in New York last year by no longer trying to please everyone, as well as no longer feeling compelled to react to everything said or written about him. 
Derek Jeter even seems to be warming up to him again, engaging him more in clubhouse banter a year after A-Rod stopped pretending publicly that they were still best friends.
"Once you start letting go a little bit, things start coming to you a little easier," A-Rod said. "They did for me last year. In the past, I've always said, 'I have to do this and I have to do that,' mainly because of the expectations. 
"Now I've come to a point where, if I get a hit with the bases loaded, cool, and if I don't, so what? Next at-bat. Or next game. People always want it to be about the .individual battle with me, but I just want to be part of this team, and I think that will help me get to where I want to go."
That would be winning a championship - or three - as a Yankee, which is where this interview started. Rodriguez downplays the need for a ring to fulfill a career that is likely to end with him as baseball's all-time home run king. But he also admits that he has spoken with athletes such as John Elway and Dan Marino about these things.
Elway won two Super Bowls late in his career to cement his Hall of Fame legacy, while Marino, one of A-Rod's sports idols and the reason he wears No. 13, never got a ring.
"That was painful for me because I watched every game of his career," A-Rod said. "I talked to him a little bit about it. As athletes we're so competitive that it would haunt all of us. And if we told you that it didn't, we'd be lying. 
"But Dan Marino might be the greatest quarterback of all time, and the other side of that is, as a Dolphin fan I give him credit because he stayed a Dolphin for 17 years. He could have gone to Pittsburgh or the Cowboys or the Raiders, but he didn't. That's where I think the loyalty of the fans comes in. I think at some point they appreciate him for that. 
"I want to believe it's the same with me. If I had gone to Detroit or someplace and I don't win, people are going to hammer me, because there's no loyalty, and by moving again, I don't represent anything. Instead, I'm planting my roots here and saying I want to win with one team and represent something as a Yankee the rest of my career. I think it's the right way to do it."


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2008)

I would bet if he'd sign with the Mets instead of Texas he would be thought of differently.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)

Scouts say Yankees should have traded for Johan Santana 

So the wheel officially begins to spin now on Brian Cashman's grand gamble to ride the Yankees' young pitching in 2008 and beyond. And premature as it may be, there is no avoiding the question that will be asked countless times this season: Was the GM right or wrong in convincing Hank Steinbrenner to pass on Johan Santana? 
Over the last week I posed that question to six major league scouts and executives who saw the Yankees multiple times this spring, and for what it's worth, here is the consensus opinion: 

The Yankees could well win multiple championships over the next 10 or so years, thanks largely to a pitching staff built around young guns Phil Hughes, Joba Chamberlain, and Ian Kennedy. But this year? Forget it. It's more likely their streak of 13 straight playoff seasons will come to a crashing halt. 
Each of the six polled made a point of saying they were impressed by the way the young trio performed in spring training, yet four of the six said they believe the Yankees indeed will miss the playoffs in 2008, citing the inevitable growing pains as well as questions about the rest of the pitching staff. 
"I love their future," was the way one scout put it. "But if you think those young guys aren't going to take their lumps at times this season against American League lineups, you're dreaming." 
Of the two evaluators who believe the Yankees will be there in October, meanwhile, both think new manager Joe Girardi will need Chamberlain in the bullpen all season, and as a result, neither thinks the starting pitching would be dominant enough in the postseason to win a championship. 
Of course, it's only fair to ask if such opinions are mostly wishful thinking from Yankee rivals or objective analyses. Whatever, the answers start coming today, and Chien-Ming Wang, whose curiously ineffective spring raised questions of their own, could begin to change the outlook with a strong start today against the Blue Jays. 
Meanwhile, is there a Yankee fan out there who feels good about Mike Mussina starting the second game of the season? 
Yes, for the moment, at least, it's hard to disagree with the feeling the Yankees will need at least a season for the pieces to fall into place, especially with Chamberlain's situation still somewhat undecided. 
At the same time, it's worth noting that the decision to go with the young arms did lower expectations and lighten the mood for a team accustomed to carrying the sometimes joyless championship-or-bust burden. 
"It's just been a lot of fun this spring," Alex Rodriguez said recently. "I'm not saying we're an underdog. In the big scheme of things, the Yankees are always going to be Goliath, but it does feel different this year.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2008)

NY Yankees 3, Toronto 2


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 2, 2008)

Good game for a season opener. Great pitching.  Jays need to learn to capitalize with runners in scoring position.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 2, 2008)

I like that Joba kid.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 2, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Good game for a season opener. Great pitching.



There were quite a few well-pitched games last night.  Aren't the pitchers usually ahead of the hitters this early in the season?


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 2, 2008)

It sure seems like that.

They report to Spring Training much earlier than batters do.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 2, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I like that Joba kid.


 You like a Yankee? 
I never knew you smoked?

So do I, they and I guess he wants to start but Rivera is near the end of his career and I can't think of anyone more suitable than him. He's already proved it, he's young, cheap and he's got the personality of a reliever.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 2, 2008)

Bastards already started stripping the place.

Yankees fans barred for trying to take souvenirs

NEW YORK (Reuters) - Two New York Yankees fans accused of trying to steal souvenirs on the opening night of the last season at historic Yankee Stadium were arrested and had their season tickets canceled, the Yankees said on Wednesday.....................


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 3, 2008)

^ Morons.  Having your season tickets canceled though has got to hurt.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 3, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> ^ Morons. Having your season tickets canceled though has got to hurt.


Your going to see a lot of this happening.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 4, 2008)

Good, but not great start for the Yankees. The big questions are how long will Mussina continue to suck and how long before Girardi has to pull him from the rotation?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 4, 2008)

It isn't like the Jays are a walk over.

Anyone of the Yanks wins, could have easily gone the other way, but as the Yanks do they find a way to pull out the victory.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 4, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> It isn't like the Jays are a walk over.



That was my point.  2 out of 3 wins against a divisional rival is good.  It would have been great to win all 3. 

Now had I said that 2 out of 3 was not good, _then_ I would have been insulting the Jays.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 4, 2008)

The series was actually a very good series.  Very competitive, almost had a playoff atmosphere, weird for April.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 4, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Good, but not great start for the Yankees. The big questions are how long will Mussina continue to suck and how long before Girardi has to pull him from the rotation?


 

Yeah, he's a number 5 pitcher now.
He had a good career but a few more outings like this......



IainDaniel said:


> It isn't like the Jays are a walk over.
> 
> Anyone of the Yanks wins, could have easily gone the other way, but as the *Yanks do they find a way to pull out the victory.*


 
 We have a new sherif in town, expect to see the Yanks bunt more and use the hit in run.

Remember that series when Schilling had the bad ankle, well did it ever occur to Torre to have someone bunt on him....they couldn't get a hit off him.

I think this change may have been for the better.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 4, 2008)

Yanks play small ball and come up big 

When Joe Girardi took the Yankees' managerial job, many expected the Bombers to have a different look this season, playing a "National League" style of ball that was largely unseen under Joe Torre.
Girardi's team small-balled its way to victory over the Blue Jays on Thursday night at the Stadium, using a pair of sacrifice bunts to set up Bobby Abreu's go-ahead hit in the eighth inning, leading to the Yankees' 3-2 victory. 
"In our division, we're going to face some pretty good pitchers. We're going to have to battle to score runs, and it's not going to be easy," Abreu said. "Those little things, they're going to help us. *We don't have to just wait for homers." *
The Yankees have scored just eight runs this season, yet they managed to take the three-game series from division-rival Toronto and its rock-solid top-of-the-rotation starters. 
"When our guys start warming up, everybody knows what this lineup can do," Hank Steinbrenner said. "(Thursday night) couldn't have been better." 
Phil Hughes started the game and gave the Yankees six strong innings, but it was fellow young stud Joba Chamberlain (1-0) who picked up the win after pitching a scoreless eighth. Mariano Rivera survived a leadoff single in the ninth to earn his second save. 
With the score tied 2-2 in the eighth, Melky Cabrera singled leading off, prompting Girardi to put the bunt sign on for Johnny Damon, who laid it down the first-base line. Lefty Scott Downs raced over but bobbled the ball, allowing both Cabrera and Damon to reach. 
Girardi called for a second bunt, which Derek Jeter put down perfectly, nearly beating the throw to first. With runners at second and third and one out, Abreu blooped a single to center, scoring Cabrera to give the Yankees their first lead of the night. 
"You get in tight games, you're going to have to be able to execute and score runs to tie the ballgame or take the lead," Girardi said. "You work on it, do extra work and guys are willing to come out and do it. Tonight's a night where it paid off." 
Girardi admitted that he's "not going to do it with A-Rod and (Jason) Giambi," *but the rest of the American League was served notice on Thursday night that the Yankees have no plans to be a team solely dependent on the longball. *
"We have to win as many games as possible," Damon said. "If it means we have to bunt, then so be it." 
For much of the winter, *Hughes' name was at the center of the **Johan Santana** talks between the Yankees and **Twins**. Thursday night, he got his first opportunity to show everybody why the Yanks made the right move by keeping him in pinstripes. *


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 4, 2008)

Even the Jays were showing some small ball.  How many stolen bases and attmepts occured.  Big difference from last year.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 5, 2008)

And so Tampa Bay picks up where they left off last year - tormenting the Yankees.  

Has Farnsworth been relegated to mop-up work now?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 5, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> And so Tampa Bay picks up where they left off last year - tormenting the Yankees.
> 
> Has Farnsworth been relegated to mop-up work now?


Some things never change.

Farnsworth can't blame Torre now.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 5, 2008)

oh boy.....this don't look good.

Andy Pettitte shelled in debut


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2008)

Taking 1 out of 3 at home so far vs Tampa - not good.  Not good at all.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 7, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Taking 1 out of 3 at home so far vs Tampa - not good.  Not good at all.



Yeah, you guys suck.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 8, 2008)

Yankees' victory is a mixed bag as Jeter gets hurt and Abreu, Mussina star 


> Jeter played in the field in the top of the second inning to test the leg but came out of the game afterward and is likely to miss at least Tuesday's game in Kansas City - and perhaps as much as a week - because of a strained left quadriceps muscle.


 


> Girardi did not immediately quash the idea of using Alex Rodriguez at short, but that is only one possible replacement option and it doesn't seem likely unless Jeter is out for several weeks. Wilson Betemit, who replaced Jeter at short last night, will start today against the Royals,


 



> Mussina (1-1) allowed one run and two hits over six innings to earn the 251st victory of his career and tie Bob Gibson for 42nd place on the career list. He also had three strikeouts to tie David Cone for 21st place all-time with 2,668.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 8, 2008)

At 101 mph, Joba cruises 



> The first pitch , a 77-mph curve, caught Tampa's Willy Aybar off guard. But it was the second, a 101-mph heater, that had Aybar believing he had no chance. And when Joba Chamberlain finished him off with an 85-mph slider, it hardly seemed fair as Aybar was gone on three pitches.


 

This kid looks to be the real thing...I usually wait 2 full season to say things like this but.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 9, 2008)

Anyone see the Yankees offsense?  It seems to be missing.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 9, 2008)

A-Rod went 0-4 with 4 k's.  That assneck is on my fantasy team.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 9, 2008)

He's daydreaming about playing SS again.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 10, 2008)

These Royals are making these teams look bad.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 11, 2008)

HIGH'JINX' HITS YANKEES 

The new Yankee Stadium may be cursed! 
A devilish Boston fan working on a concrete crew at the $1.3 billion stadium covertly buried a Red Sox T-shirt under what will become the visiting team's locker room to jinx the Yanks, two construction workers told The Post yesterday.


"In August, a Red Sox T-shirt was poured in a slab in the visitor's clubhouse. It's the curse of the Yankees," one worker said. "Nobody knows about it. It's in the floors, it's buried." 
The workers say they now fear that they unwittingly helped hex their beloved Bronx Bombers. 
"I don't want to be responsible for sinking the franchise," said a second worker, who witnessed the sabotage. "I respect the stadium." 
The Post has withheld their identities because they are not authorized to speak to media. 
This latest hex is above and beyond any typical ritual - like wearing a lucky shirt or hat - that fans typically do to boost their luck. 
"It sounds a little unprecedented to me," said Tim Wiles, director of research at the National Baseball Hall of Fame and Museum in Cooperstown. 
"I guess if the Yankees go 86 years in the new ballpark without a win we'll know if we are on to something," he said, referring to Boston's previous infamous losing streak after they sold Babe Ruth. 
"If I was a Yankees fan, that is my house. I don't want a Red Sox [T-shirt] under my house," he added. 
Chris Wertz, co-owner of the Red Sox bar Professor Thom's in the East Village, laughed at the ingenuity of the worker. 
"I won't be surprised in the least bit to see that visiting locker room torn up and relaid right away," he said. "This what makes the game special for baseball fans. It's not a mean thing, but something they will take seriously." 
Red Sox fans, he said, will see the buried garment as a good-luck charm, especially after years of seeing the retired numbers of four legendary players displayed in Fenway Park. 
It has long displayed "9" for Ted Williams, "4" for Joe Cronin, "1" for Bobby Doerr and "8" for Carl Yastrzemski - which comes out to 9-4-18, the day before the World Series that resulted in the last Red Sox championship until 2004. 
Baseball historians said these kinds of superstitions are not something to be scoffed at. 
"Curses start off very easily. It's all the power of suggestion and they take on a life of their own," said Dan Gordon, co-author of the 2007 book "Haunted Baseball." 
"Even the 'Curse of the Bambino' didn't really take off until the 1980s. Before then it was just hard luck," he said. 
Mickey Bradley, co-author of "Haunted Baseball," said a worker is said to have buried an unknown good-luck charm in a water main trench of the current Yankee Stadium back in 1920. 
"Prior to that, they never they won a World Series," he said. 
Players can also bring curses to their teams. 
"Look at the curse of A-Rod. The Yankees haven't won since [Alex Rodriguez] came to their game. There's probably more to that than a T-shirt," said Peter Nash, author of "Boston's Royal Rooters," a history of Red Sox fans. 
"This just takes the rivalry to whole new level. If you look at 2004, the Yankees were up three games. If Boston lost that, seriously, the whole franchise would have been decimated," said Nash, who performed with the rap duo Third Bass before writing about baseball. 
"I think there is a curse in effect already. Maybe the Red Sox T-shirt is like the icing on the cake, a nice little F-you from Boston," he said. 
The year 2004, of course, was the year the Red Sox broke their own curse and won the World Series after beating the Yankees in the playoffs. 
Still, stadiums have long had their own curses. 
One of them is the 1945 "Billy Goat" curse at Wrigley Field, the home of the Chicago cubs. 
Legend has it that William Sianis placed a curse on the team after stadium staff refused to let him enter with his pet goat. The team hasn't played in the World Series since 1945. 
Superstition in stadiums can also cut the other way and help a team. 
The Texas Rangers languished in their old stadium from 1972 to 1993, until they moved into a new ballpark the following year. Since then, the team won three division titles. More recently, the Tampa Rays may be cursed by their own new stadium, which was partially built over a cemetery. 
Over the past decade, the team had the worst record in all of Major League Baseball four times and finished last place in their division nine times. 
As for the buried emblem of hated Boston, the Yankees say they aren't the least bit worried. 
"It sounds like a tall tale, and it would take more than a Red Sox T-shirt to put a curse on the Yankees," said team spokesman Howard Rubenstein.
_john.doyle@nypost.com_


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 12, 2008)

The headline in today's Hartford Courant sports section reads "Yanks Wave Magic Wang."


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 12, 2008)

Not to take anything away from Wang but he did give up a lot of hard hit balls that were lucky enough to fall right in front of the defenders. He did pitch a good game nonetheless.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 12, 2008)

He whipped our asses.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 12, 2008)

shiznit2169 said:


> Not to take anything away from Wang but he did give up a lot of hard hit balls that were lucky enough to fall right in front of the defenders. He did pitch a good game nonetheless.


That's his game, he's not going to strike out many hitters.
Unfortunately some balls find a hole.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 12, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> The headline in today's Hartford Courant sports section reads "Yanks Wave Magic Wang."


As a Asian I'd like to remind you that his name is pronounced 'WONG'...not that there is anything Wang with that.....I am actually getting a kick out of all these replies.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 12, 2008)

Well teh WANGER is on my fantasy team.  He and A-Rod.  Both homos too.  Go figure.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 12, 2008)

Mussina-Beckett today......Beckett should win this one.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2008)

*Hammering The Hex*

_April 13, 2008_ -- 
The curse has been broken - out of the ground, that is. 
A pair of hardhats working at the new Yankee Stadium dropped a dime on the location of a buried Red Sox jersey. 

*Beantown-loving construction worker Gino Castignoli, who lives in The Bronx*, confessed to The Post last week that he buried a Red Sox slugger David Ortiz jersey at the site last summer while working at the stadium. 

After reading about the traitorous act in The Post, the two workers approached a construction manager and said they remembered Castignoli, who only worked at the Stadium one day, and thought they knew where he must have placed the shirt. 

They led the manager to a service corridor near the site of the planned Legends Club restaurant, behind home plate and toward the third base side. 

After the hardhats pointed to the spot, workers brought out jackhammers and dug furiously for five hours, creating a 2-foot- by-3-foot, gravel-filled pit in their search for the tainted threads. 

They spotted the jersey at 3:25 p.m. and called Yankee brass. The cursed shirt was about two feet deep in cement.

"They absolutely pinpointed that if it was in the ground, that's where it was," team spokeswoman Alice McGillion said, as she let The Post inspect the now partly buried shirt. 
But the team declined to identify its latest heroes. 
Said McGillion: "The workers came forward this morning and said that they thought if there was a shirt buried, this is where it was" - on the stadium's lowest level, behind where the field-level seats will be. 

*Truth be told, the jersey felt like a filthy rag* - but the lettering of the word "RED" was plainly visible. 
The Post first revealed Castignoli's dirty deed Friday. Then yesterday,* the Boston-loving boob * said he hid it along the third-base line. 

Yankee brass was initially in denial, a spokesman explained, because a quick review of the new Stadium's pouring records determined that it just couldn't be buried in that location. 
After the discovery, the team ordered the work stopped - and left the shirt in the cement in preparation for an extraction ceremony today. 

"We want to thank The Post for raising the issue," McGillion said. "The [two] workers were terrific in coming forward. They wanted the shirt out of there." 
As it turns out, Castignoli, 46, has been in trouble before. The hulking mason once pleaded guilty to involvement in a $40 million illegal gambling operation with ties to the Gambino crime family. 

He was busted in February 2002 during a roundup of mob-connected gambling dens, according to the Brooklyn DA's Office. 
But it was the betrayal of his borough that elicited Bronx cheers from many Yankee fans - including the new Boss, Hank Steinbrenner. 

*"I hope his coworkers kick the s- - - out of him,"* *said George's boy, who now runs the team with his brother Hal. *
Hank put no stock in talk of curses or in Castignoli's cruel bid to hex the Yankees' new $1.3 billion home. 
A buried jersey, he reassured worried fans, means nothing. 

"It's a bunch of bull- - - -," Hank said. 
But Castignoli scoffed at the top Yankee honcho's ready dismissal. 
"So, then, why is he making such a big stink about it?" asked the would-be hexer. "If it's no big deal, why not let it lay? Apparently, it's bothering him. 
*"Tell Hank he can come meet me if he wants to try - and tell him to bring [catcher Jorge] Posada, because he's the one Yankee I can't stand."* 

Meanwhile, Yankee fans attending last night's game at Boston's Fenway Park cheered the find. 
"Dig it up, and get it out of there," said Norberto Diaz, 35. "They should give the next guy $156 an hour to dig it up." 
_Additional reporting by_ _Jennifer Fermino in Boston_ _and Matthew Nestel in NY_
_brad.hamilton@nypost.com_


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2008)

*Haha!*



*Hardhat 'cursed' after Yankee prank *

BY MIKE JACCARINO 
DAILY NEWS STAFF WRITER 
Monday, April 14th 2008, 12:06 AM 
Yankee brass said Sunday they would press for criminal charges against the prankster who buried a Red Sox jersey in the concrete of the team's new stadium.
Bombers honcho Lonn Trost said the team might also sue Gino Castignoli for the estimated $30,000 it spent excavating the jersey. 
"There are criminal issues and maybe civil" said Trost, the team's chief operating officer. "Fortunately, we know who the perpetrator is." 
The district attorney's office didn't return calls for comment on possible charges. 
Castignoli, a construction worker from the Bronx, buried the David Ortiz jersey in hopes of permanently cursing the pinstripes in their new home. 
A construction manager got wind of the prank and two hardhats were able to pinpoint the spot where the jersey was buried. 
The unearthed jersey will be cleaned and donated to the Jimmy Fund, which plans to auction it off for charity. 
"We'll take ... a very, very bad act and turn it into something beautiful," Yankees president Randy Levine said.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2008)

*Fag*





Gino Castignoli smokes a cigarette in a Boston Red Sox jacket.​


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2008)

Frank Gramarossa, the project executive for the new Yankee Stadium, displays the David Ortiz that was removed from the ground at the new Yankee Stadium


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2008)

I'd say we top that by kidnapping Ortiz instead......but the way he's hitting now it would be a waste of time.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2008)

Link to video

This guy is an idiot. Traitor!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 14, 2008)

The Yankees are gay.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 14, 2008)

How about those Jays?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> The Yankees are gay.


Deep down inside you love them.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> How about those Jays?


The what?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 14, 2008)

A team with less then half your payroll, and near the top of the  AL in Hitting and Pitching


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 14, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> The what?



Isn't it cute seeing an optimistic Blue Jays fan?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 14, 2008)

Always optimistic at the beginning of the season


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 14, 2008)

It's funny how people make such a big deal over a friggen jersey that was buried.

There is NO SUCH THING as curses, luck, miracles, ghosts and any other make-believe term that is the cause for a team's or individual's performance.

When the U.S. Men's Hockey beat U.S.S.R in the Olympics, it was simply because they out-played and out-coached them. People only used the word "miracle" to make it sound more unbelievable and shocking.

When the Redsox traded Babe Ruth, it was never a curse. It was simply because the Redsox just couldn't get it done when it mattered most. If Babe Ruth's ghost was still lingering around, then the Redsox never would have won the World Series in 2004 and 2007.

Getting all worked over because of a t-shirt that was planted under concrete at the Yankees new stadium is laughable. People need to grow up and snap out of their delusional state of mind.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2008)

Stupidest news I heard all of yesterday.  It's borderline pathetic that it even became a story.

In other news, what's up with Phillip Hughes?  From everything I've read this was the year he put it all together.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Stupidest news I heard all of yesterday. It's borderline pathetic that it even became a story.
> 
> In other news, what's up with Phillip Hughes? From everything I've read this was the year he put it all together.


He came apart.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2008)

The kid is simply too talented to pitch like he's pitched thus far all year.

Carve it in sand.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2008)

It happens, just look at Ortiz...I think Boston should get rid of him now that he still has trade value.
I think a trade of Ortiz and Giambi would be a good one.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 14, 2008)

I thnk Phil Hughes will be fine.

Clay Buchholz ain't exactly shooting the lights out.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> I thnk Phil HUghes will be fine.
> 
> Clay Buchholz ain't exactly shooting the lights out.


Nope.

On another note, I have to fight and take control of my TV.....damn 10 year old took over my TV.
I don't get to see enough sports.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree, Phil Hughes will be fine.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2008)

*A-Rod ties Williams, McCovey with 521st*

ST. PETERSBURG, Fla.—Alex Rodriguez hit his 521st home run Monday night, tying Ted Williams and Willie McCovey for 15th place on the career list. 

The New York Yankees' slugger connected off Tampa Bay right-hander Andy Sonnanstine in the first inning for his third homer of the season, snapping an 0-for-9 slide. 
The drive to left also was A-Rod's 176th homer with the Yankees, moving him past Bobby Murcer for 19th on the team's career list. The run Rodriguez scored was his 500th with the Yankees


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 15, 2008)

If his personality only matched his skill set...


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 20, 2008)

http://yankees.lhblogs.com/2008/04/19/eat-healthy-play-better/

This is a photograph of an ice cream freezer outside the visitors clubhouse at Camden Yards wrapped up in a blanket so nobody will steal the treats inside. 

  Why is it outside the visitors clubhouse?

Because Joe Girardi wants it that way. *The Yankees contacted the visiting clubhouse manager of every stadium where they play and asked that the candy and ice cream be removed before the team comes to town.

****

Hilarious.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2008)

Girardi is really into eating right and exercising. He's in great shape.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 21, 2008)

I have A-Rod on my fantasy team and someone just offered me Robinson Cano for him.  Seriously, WTF is wrong with some people?


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 21, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Girardi is really into eating right and exercising. He's in great shape.



I support eating right and exercise, but is it really necessary to police these grown men like a little league coach would?

The Red Sox are having fun with it, thats for sure.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I support eating right and exercise, but is it really necessary to police these grown men like a little league coach would?
> 
> The Red Sox are having fun with it, thats for sure.


Your right, the more for Schilling and Colon to eat.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 21, 2008)

It's the Miguel Cabrera rule...


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2008)

*Steinbrenner outspoken about Chamberlain's future place with Yankees*

Oh boy...the apple didn't fall too far from the tree...

ESPN - Steinbrenner outspoken about Chamberlain's future place with Yankees - MLB



Yankees co-chairman Hank Steinbrenner, like his father George, has never been one to mince words. When it comes to where pitcher Joba Chamberlain should be -- the bullpen or the starting rotation -- the younger Steinbrenner's expectations are crystal clear. 

"I want him as a starter and so does everyone else, including him, and that is what we are working toward and we need him there now," Steinbrenner told the New York Times. "There is no question about it, you don't have a guy with a 100-mile-per-hour fastball and keep him as a setup guy. You just don't do that. You have to be an idiot to do that."


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2008)

I was leaning for him to be the future closer but with Mussina's decline maybe he should start....
I still have a feeling he would be more effective as a future relief pitcher though.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Oh boy...the apple didn't fall too far from the tree...
> 
> ESPN - Steinbrenner outspoken about Chamberlain's future place with Yankees - MLB
> 
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> ***
> 
> Hilarious.


Just as funny!

Beckett screams for an ice cream




> â?????Iâ??????m going to ask to be dealt unless the Red Sox put the ice cream machine back in the playersâ?????? lounge,â??? he said, not even trying to hide the smile which accompanied his two-day joke, â?????even if itâ??????s frozen yogurt.â???


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 24, 2008)

*Ozzie Guillen on Derek Jeter*

So this is humorous: Ozzie Guillen is what one might describe as a "big fan" of Derek Jeter. I wasn't on the White Sox side during Guillen's pre-game yesterday to hear this, but here's one account from the Chicago Tribune: 
Guillen: Derek Jeter 'the perfect man' -- ChicagoSports.com
"I keep saying the best [Yankees] player who ever happenedâ??????bigger than someone else, but I'm not going to say the name hereâ??????is Derek Jeter," Guillen began, perched in the Sox dugout.
He merely was warming up.
"Derek Jeter has everything in his life. He's got money. He's got rings. He's got â???¦"
Guillen paused, because timing means everything in comedy.
"He's not married."
Wait for the laugh.
"At the All-Star Game (where Guillen managed him in 2006), I looked around to see if he has anything I don't like. No. He's the perfect man. Too bad I don't have a daughter."
So, in other words, Ozzie, you like this Jeter guy, is that what you're trying to say here?
"He's the best thing ever in the game. He's got everything he wants. He lives in New York. Even [ George] Steinbrenner loves him. Nobody is better than Derek Jeter in the game. Nobody."

I'd say that's high praise, trying to marry your non-existent daughter off to someone.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 25, 2008)

Enough of this two steps forward, one step backwards.  It's time for NY to get on winning streak.  Of course, it doesn't help that they have 2 regulars competing with Big Papi for worst hitter in the league.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 25, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Enough of this two steps forward, one step backwards.  It's time for NY to get on winning streak.  Of course, it doesn't help that they have 2 regulars competing with Big Papi for worst hitter in the league.





This is the Yankees.  It's only a matter of time until they pull off a 25 of 28 streak or some shit.  Happens every year.


----------



## tucker01 (May 2, 2008)

I was just thinking.  I know a rarity.

Who is the trainer for the Skankees?

And how the fuck does this guy still have a job?  How many pulled Quads or Hammies did they have last year.  Most of the injuries incurred seem to be some type of training problem

WTF?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Who is the trainer for the Skankees?
> 
> And how the fuck does this guy still have a job?  How many pulled Quads or Hammies did they have last year.  Most of the injuries incurred seem to be some type of training problem
> 
> WTF?



I remember last year being worse, especially early on.  It seemed like there were quite a few players who had leg injuries.

So is Phil Hughes the next Carl Pavano?  Two years, two extensive injuries.  

And Posada timed that one just right, didn't he?  4 yrs, big $$ and wham! Right to the DL.  Have they ever said _how_ he injured his shoulder?


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 2, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> So is Phil Hughes the next Carl Pavano?  Two years, two extensive injuries.



Well Hughes has not cost the Yankees $40 million.  Not yet, anyway.  Plus, fortunately for him and Yankee fans, his injuries are not arm or shoulder related.


----------



## tucker01 (May 2, 2008)

How the fuck do you get a stress fracture of the ribs?


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 2, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> How the fuck do you get a stress fracture of the ribs?



They think he got it from sneezing.  I kid you not.


----------



## tucker01 (May 2, 2008)

fucking Yankee pussies.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2008)

The other night the Yankees had 3, count 'em, 3 starters batting less than .200.  Cano, Betemit, and Giambi.    How do they expect to generate any offense?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 8, 2008)

After being dominated by Cliff Lee last night, the Yankees are approaching the mendoza line against southpaws.

How do they expect to be any good when they can't hit lefties?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 8, 2008)

Plus, A-Rod isn't expected to come off the DL when he's eligible next week.

When's he coming back?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Plus, A-Rod isn't expected to come off the DL when he's eligible next week.
> 
> When's he coming back?



  I haven't heard/read much about him except for the fact that he's in Florida trying to rehab.

Pulled muscles can be tough.  It could be Memorial Day before he's ready, depending on how bad the injury is.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 8, 2008)

I've heard rumors that he could be out until around the All-Star break which could be detrimental to the Yankees chances of making the playoffs or at this point, not finishing last in the AL East.

One things for sure, the stupid Yankee doctors are going to take their sweet ass time to make sure he's fine.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 8, 2008)

I heard on ESPN Radio that Derek Jeter has been romantically involved with 6 of the Maxim 100 hottest women.  That's pretty good for a gay guy.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 9, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> The other night the Yankees had 3, count 'em, 3 starters batting less than .200.  Cano, Betemit, and Giambi.    How do they expect to generate any offense?





> The Yankees played home run derby Thursday, with Giambi, Johnny Damon, Robinson Cano and Wilson Betemit connecting in a 6-3 victory over the Cleveland Indians that prevented a three-game sweep.
> 
> ...
> 
> Giambi, Cano and Betemit each began the day hitting well under .180.



  Guess I lit a fire under their asses.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 16, 2008)

Well, NY certainly beat up on the Tampa pitchers.   They should be good and ready to tee off on Santana.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 20, 2008)

Mussina is getting absolutely rocked by Baltimore.  Is there a heavy rain in the forecast?


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2008)

This is not going to be a good year for the Yanks...so much for a saying goobye to the old Stadium in good fashion.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 20, 2008)

Yup


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2008)

So this is how it felt to be a Boston fan during the lean years....damn.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 20, 2008)

Dick


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 21, 2008)

I see A-Rod made a triumphant return from the DL last night, cracking a two run HR when the Yanks needed it most, cutting that Baltimore lead to eight.


----------



## oaktownboy (May 21, 2008)

It's great to see the Yanks doing so poorly.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 21, 2008)

oaktownboy said:


> It's great to see the Yanks doing so poorly.



It'll be even greater when Hank's patience wears thin and he trades all of his young players for aging veterans...


----------



## natural^ (May 21, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> I see A-Rod made a triumphant return from the DL last night, cracking a two run HR when the Yanks needed it most, cutting that Baltimore lead to *eight*.



bahahaha.


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2008)

oaktownboy said:


> It's great to see the Yanks doing so poorly.


It's great to never see the Oakland A's do good. They suck, as do the Raiders.


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2008)

Laugh now all of yous, he who laughs last, laughs the best!


----------



## natural^ (May 21, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> It's great to never see the Oakland A's do good. They suck, as do the Raiders.



No one has sucked more, and for the longest time, then the Texas Rangers. Everyone here has lost all hope for them.


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2008)

natural^ said:


> No one has sucked more, and for the longest time, then the Texas Rangers. Everyone here has lost all hope for them.


They had a pretty good team for a while..


----------



## natural^ (May 21, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> They had a pretty good team for a while..



yeah...for awhile...haha

they have sucked for awhile also.


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2008)

I'm rooting for them to win someday.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 21, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> So this is how it felt to be a Boston fan during the lean years....damn.



 Has it really been 86 years since the Yankees won a World Series?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 21, 2008)

I was never big into the "Yankees suck!" chants and t-shirts, but now that they actually do suck (for the first time in my life) I may have to purchase one.

I love it.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 21, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> I see A-Rod made a triumphant return from the DL last night, cracking a two run HR when the Yanks needed it most, cutting that Baltimore lead to eight.



It was still the 6th inning.  Should they have just thrown in the towel at that point?


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Has it really been 86 years since the Yankees won a World Series?


No, but this does seem like an eternity.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 22, 2008)

Time for MLB to get with the times and implement instant replay on questionable HR calls.  What the hell are they waiting for?


----------



## vortrit (May 22, 2008)

I am actually a Kansas City Royals fan, so I know how you feel Mino. But, even though Boston has just destroyed my team, for some reason, I can't stomach the Yanks. Soxmuscle, this is for you. 






YouTube Video


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 3, 2008)

Joba gets the start tonite against the Jays.  Tough match up with Roy Halladay.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Joba gets the start tonite against the Jays. Tough match up with Roy Halladay.


I hope he doesn't hurt his arm.....his arm is not used to the different style of a starting pitcher.


He would or will become an excellant reliever...good arm, good mentality and he's full of energy.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Joba gets the start tonite against the Jays.  Tough match up with Roy Halladay.



Isn't Halladay due for a crappy outing?  Or is that just wishful thinking?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 3, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I hope he doesn't hurt his arm.....his arm is not used to the different style of a starting pitcher.
> 
> 
> He would or will become an excellant reliever...good arm, good mentality and he's full of energy.



I heard his pitch count would be set at 65


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 3, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Isn't Halladay due for a crappy outing?  Or is that just wishful thinking?



He hasn't been as much of a guarantee this year.  6-5 record

But that has more to do with Run support  2.93 era


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I heard his pitch count would be set at 65


Dear lord, they all better be strikes or ground balls.
They baby these guys too much.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 3, 2008)

65 pitches could mean he won't even have a chance at a win.

I agree with the babying, but there's no reason to take a risk when the Yankees aren't going any place this year


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 3, 2008)

Damn, 65 pitches didn't even get him through the third inning.    Four walks!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 4, 2008)

It was nice a 9-3 Victory.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 4, 2008)

Joba will be fine as a starter.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 4, 2008)

I prefer him as a relief pitcher.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> It was nice a 9-3 Victory.



5-1.  Take that.  

I'm really surprised at how well (relatively speaking, of course) that Mussina is doing this year.  It's still early though, and there's plenty of time left for him to have his yearly injury.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> Joba will be fine as a starter.



I sure hope so.  I didn't see the game, but my guess is that Joba was too pumped up and was probably overthrowing.  Let's see how his next few starts go.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 5, 2008)

Well... Wang sucks.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 5, 2008)

No the Jays Rule


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2008)

The Jays just snatched defeat out of the jaws of victory.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 5, 2008)

Fucking BJ


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 6, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Fucking BJ





BJs are good.



Oh wait, that's not what you meant.  Sorry, my bad.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 6, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> BJs are good.



Remember, this is Iain we're talking about.  He likes teh GHEY.


----------



## Double D (Jun 10, 2008)

Yankees suck and Mino sucks..........not making the playoffs this year!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2008)

Double D said:


> Yankees suck and Mino sucks..........not making the playoffs this year!


I was at the game yesterday.

Damn, Yanks are not going anywhere.....at  least we have the Jays as company.


----------



## Double D (Jun 10, 2008)

Well on a bright not the Cubs are in first........

But they are the Cubs so that shit wont last!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 10, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I was at the game yesterday.
> 
> Damn, Yanks are not going anywhere.....at  least we have the Jays as company.



Now that Mussina is pitching like an ace, Wang is pitching like an ass.  And WTF is up with Rivera?  Splitting a 4 game series vs KC at home is not the way to get back into the race.  Perhaps Girardi should pull an Ozzie.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 10, 2008)

Double D said:


> Yankees suck and Mino sucks..........not making the playoffs this year!



  Listen mister, we get enough of that shit from Iain and Baboon, we don't need it from you.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Now that Mussina is pitching like an ace, Wang is pitching like an ass. And WTF is up with Rivera? Splitting a 4 game series vs KC at home is not the way to get back into the race. Perhaps Girardi should pull an Ozzie.


It was strange, his first pitch was 93 mph heat, then 91 and then the homer was even slower. He had stuff as you saw him whiff the rest of the batters but he made a mistake.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2008)

A-Rod is one big dude.

It was nice going to the park, but it was way too hot.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 10, 2008)

It happened twice within 3 games.  Everyone forgets about the first time because NY came back to win.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 10, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> A-Rod is one big dude.



Yahoo sports has him listed at 6'3" and 225 lb.  Does he seem bigger than that?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> It happened twice within 3 games. Everyone forgets about the first time because NY came back to win.


 
Between work and my kids taking over the TV I haven't had much time to watch games, he is getting older.

I say leave Joba in the pen to prep him for the future role as a closer, actually he doesn't need prepping.

Like someone said before, he has a chance at least 55 of them to make a difference in a game compared to 25 to 30 as a starter.







Triple Threat said:


> Yahoo sports has him listed at 6'3" and 225 lb. Does he seem bigger than that?


His shoulders are pretty wide...hard to tell but I think he looks heavier.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 10, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I was at the game yesterday.
> 
> Damn, Yanks are not going anywhere.....at  least we have the Jays as company.




Jays atleast have potential.  One of the best pitching staffs.

Just need to learn how to score runs.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2008)

Just kidding, both teams are not doing so good.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2008)

Here are a few pictures I took of the game, I should have taken more pictures but I underestimated how zoom on my lens.
I was in the left field bleachers behind the foul pole. I really thought I wouldn't get a good shot.

I should have taken more. 






Here's Damon, he's real good with the fans.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2008)

Mo before he blew the lead....it's real exciting seeing come out of the bullpen to the music of the Sandman.

He's not so big.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 10, 2008)

Jays 3rd in MLB in Pitching
13th in Batting Average.
22nd in Runs Scored.  They left 13 runners on yesterday.  UGH!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 10, 2008)

Awesome pics.  I really need to get there this year.  Hoping for the Jays series at the end of August.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Awesome pics. I really need to get there this year. Hoping for the Jays series at the end of August.


Try to make it, this is it for that Stadium.


I really screwed up with the picture taking, I should have been more aggresive and taken more.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have  a contact for 3rd base side


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## tucker01 (Jun 10, 2008)

No pics of the new stadium progress?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> No pics of the new stadium progress?


Hold on, I'll be right back!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2008)

This plaza was named after the Old Yankee owner.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 16, 2008)

Got tickets to the Aug 30th game against the Jays


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 16, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Got tickets to the Aug 30th game against the Jays


Take your camera, don't forget.

Here's a tip, don't be afraid to go to the little bodegas.
Those outside vendors sold a bottle of water for $4.00, the stores sell them for $1.25.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 16, 2008)

Trust me I won't.... Assuming I am sober enough to not lose it 

Do they sell beer for $1.25


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 16, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Trust me I won't.... Assuming I am sober enough to not lose it
> 
> Do they sell beer for $1.25


In the stores you will get it cheaper, but at the Stadium it's $9.00 for draft beer!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 16, 2008)

pretty much same price as a game here.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 16, 2008)

Damn, my brother had 8 of those at the game.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah.  It can do some serious damage to the wallet.

When I was a little younger and dumber.... I remember downing like 13 at a lacrosse game.  Ahh good times.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 16, 2008)

I would love to go to more games but sheesh....it's too expensive.
How do these people do it.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 16, 2008)

Oral favours ?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 16, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Oral favours ?


It must be that, those tickets cost us $65.00 each for an obstructed view...we were behind the left field foul pole.


----------



## jpolito830 (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone have some comment on Wang...I think they need to get Sabathia now in order to have a chance this year.  Go Yanks!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 17, 2008)

They are fucked.

There are no starters available.  Other then Salary dumps, like Bronson Arryo

10 weeks.  I mean what the fuck you can't run around the bases?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 17, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I mean what the fuck you can't run around the bases?



Exactly!  Don't pitchers do any kind of running?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 17, 2008)

These injuries are KILLING my fantasy team!  

Friggin vengeful Yankee homos.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 17, 2008)

jpolito830 said:


> Anyone have some comment on Wang...I think they need to get Sabathia now in order to have a chance this year. Go Yanks!


You need more than 1 pitcher.
If I was management I would wait till Sabathia is a free agent...that way we don't lose any players.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 17, 2008)

The third base coach should have stopped him.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 18, 2008)

So the Yanks are looking for another 350 million in public funds for the new stadium.    On top of the 475 million they were already granted.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 18, 2008)

I myself would like to know for what.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 18, 2008)

I remember when the shitdome err I mean skydome erm Rogers Centre was built.  Oh it will only cost 300 million to build and ended up costing 600 million.

But Yankee Stadium is going to be in Excess of 1.5 Billion


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 18, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I remember when the shitdome err I mean skydome erm Rogers Centre was built. Oh it will only cost 300 million to build and ended up costing 600 million.
> 
> But Yankee Stadium is going to be in Excess of 1.5 Billion


For all that money hopefully the surrounding area will clean up.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 19, 2008)

With 6 wins in a row, the Yankees are the hottest team in baseball.    Of course, they've done it against the pathetic Astros and Padres, but hey, it's a winning streak.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 19, 2008)

Got my Tickets

Main Reserved Section 22 Row C


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 19, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Got my Tickets
> 
> Main Reserved Section 22 Row C


How much? If you don't mind me asking.

The Yanks signed Ponsen to a minor league deal.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 19, 2008)

I got them for Face value 

like 60$


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 19, 2008)

Yep it is nice to have contacts.

Was looking at Stubhub.com, and fuckers were raping you and that was for the no-alcohol zone.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 19, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> The Yanks signed Ponsen to a minor league deal.



 WTF for?   Why?   Couldn't sign Clemens?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 19, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Got my Tickets
> 
> Main Reserved Section 22 Row C



  Hopefully the Yankees will reward you with a win.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 20, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Hopefully the Yankees will reward you with a win.



The way the Jays are playing losing 5 straight and 12 of there last 16... I would say that is a definate possibility.

I have never seen Batting so atrocious.


----------



## sportsgalore (Jun 26, 2008)

Big subway series this weekend!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 26, 2008)

True, it can go either way.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2008)

Yankees signed Richie Sexson.  Be still my beating heart.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 18, 2008)

He actually hits lefties quite well.

It's one of those signings where he could really help this Yankee team or he'll be released in a month.  There's no middle ground and only time will tell.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 25, 2008)

Yankees acquire Xavier Nady, Damaso Marte from Pirates


BY MARK FEINSAND 
DAILY NEWS SPORTS WRITER 
Friday, July 25th 2008, 8:33 PM 






 Cataffo/News The Yankees acquire Xavier Nady from the Pirates.


BOSTON - The Yankees didn't wait for next week's trade deadline to make their move, landing outfielder Xavier Nady and lefthanded reliever Damaso Marte on Friday night in a six-player deal with the Pirates.
In exchange for the two players, the Yankees sent righthanders Ross Ohlendorf and George Kontos, lefthander Phil Coke and outfielder Jose Tabata to the Pirates.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 25, 2008)

Pretty incredible trade for the Yankees considering they gave up nothing but a 20 year old long shot who's been injured all year.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 28, 2008)

The trade for Nady and Marte has a much better potential upside than the Sexson signing.   I'm very surprised that Pittsburgh didn't hold out for more.  

Now, who can they get to replace Ponson?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 5, 2008)

I see Joba is going to visit Dr Andrews tomorrow.  Not good for the Yankees.  Hopefully his shoulder is ok...Dr Andrews visits are usually bad news though.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 5, 2008)

Could the change from a relief pitcher to a starter affected him?
Who knows...


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 5, 2008)

It could be just normal overuse.

Like you mention, he hasn't pitched this many innings in quite a while.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 6, 2008)

I think sox nailed it.  He went from pitching an inning every few days to throwing 90-100 pitches fairly quickly.  He throws very hard also which isn't helping matters.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 6, 2008)

I dunno... seems not right to me.

These guys are throwing practically everyday.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 18, 2008)

The clock, she is winding down. The Yankees have lost six of their last nine - not good - and 13 of 21.

Well it doesn't look to good the rest of the way....do you think Giraldi did a decent job this year despite all the injuries?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 18, 2008)

The Team over achieved as far as I am concerned... so yeah he did fine.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 18, 2008)

Did I hear correctly in that the Yankees might call up CARL PAVANO this week?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 18, 2008)

Mussina suprised me this year, I thought he was done. He's a big reason they are still in it.

The 2 kids were real disapointments....for now I hope.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 18, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> Did I hear correctly in that the Yankees might call up CARL PAVANO this week?


Why must you bring the bad news.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 18, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Why must you bring the bad news.



I'd like to see him salvage the remainder of his career.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 18, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> I'd like to see him salvage the remainder of his career.


He's too busy enjoying the money the Yanks threw at him.
He must be lazy.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 18, 2008)

The Yankees were a hit away from losing two of three at home this weekend.

Such is baseball.

Has the attitude changed in the papers with the two game winning streak to win the series this weekend?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 18, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> The Yankees were a hit away from losing two of three at home this weekend.
> 
> Such is baseball.
> 
> Has the attitude changed in the papers with the two game winning streak to win the series this weekend?


No, the attitude hasn't changed.
I just hope they make the wild card this year.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 18, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> No, the attitude hasn't changed.
> I just hope they make the wild card this year.



They have about as much hope as the Jays.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 18, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> Did I hear correctly in that the Yankees might call up CARL PAVANO this week?



I can see it now.  He'll pick up the lineup card with his name on it, get a paper cut, and go on the DL for the rest of the year.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 18, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> The Team over achieved as far as I am concerned... so yeah he did fine.



This team has overachieved by a wide margin.

The Yankees will be lucky to finish in third IMO.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 18, 2008)

Yankees send Melky Cabrera to minors, release Richie Sexson


When the Yankees didn't trade for Johan Santana in the offseason, it was assumed they were committing to Melky Cabrera as their center fielder for years to come.
Make that months. 
The struggling Cabrera was optioned to Triple-A Friday as part of a dramatic roster shakeup that the Yankees hope will jolt them back into the playoff race. 
In addition to Cabrera's demotion, first baseman Richie Sexson was designated for assignment. Brett Gardner was recalled from Scranton to take Cabrera's place in center field, while former Giants and Astros infielder Cody Ransom was called up to replace Sexson. 
Yankees GM Brian Cashman was quick to say that Cabrera - who was 3-for-26 (.115) this month and was hitting .242 overall, that after hitting .299 with five homers and 12 RBI through April - was not to blame for the Yankees' struggles. 
"You can take Melky's name and exchange it with a lot of guys on this field right now that are making a hell of a lot more money than Melky Cabrera," Cashman said. "They're better than what they have showed, too. But in this case, Melky had options and I have a guy who is pushing his way into the mix in Brett Gardner, so in Melky's case I had a choice I could make.....more


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 25, 2008)

*Desperate Yanks run into nervous Red Sox in Bronx showdown*







It is now time, whether all those playoff-privileged East Coast fans want to admit it or not, to face up to the very tangible possibility that both the Yankees and the defending World Series champion Red Sox might be on the outside looking in this postseason.
Not the Yankees _or_ the Red Sox. The Yankees _and_ the Red Sox. Both of them. Sitting home. In October.
The Yankees, as of this moment, are surely out of it. Despite a weekend sweep of the Orioles, the Yankees are floundering, 15-15 in their last 30 games, deep in third place in the American League East (9 1/2 games deep) and in third place in the wild card standings, five games behind the Sox. The Web site coolstandings.com gives the Yanks only a 7.3 percent chance of making the postseason.
The Red Sox? They haven't been in first place in almost two months. They haven't been within three games of the AL East lead in a month. (They begin the week 4 1/2 games behind Tampa Bay.) And their lead in the wild card race is now down to a single game over the Twins.
Not since the wild-card era began in 1995 has there been a postseason without either the Yankees or Red Sox. In every one of them -- 13 and counting -- the Yankees were in. In seven of those years, both teams made it.
Now, we have a Yankee team that could be counting on* Sidney Ponson* and *Darrell Rasner* and *Carl Pavano* -- Carl Pavano! -- in September, and a Boston team with an ace (*Josh Beckett*) suffering through some mysterious arm ailment, a 42-year-old knuckleballer (*Tim Wakefield*) coming off the disabled list and a 37-year-old soft-tosser (*Paul Byrd*) as a fill-in.
It's just not looking good. For either team.
This week, beginning on Tuesday, the Red Sox and Yankees play a three-game series in the Bronx in what has been, many times in the last decade, a showdown for first place in the AL East. This one is different, though. First place isn't on the line this time. Survival is for one, and may be for the other.
The Yankees are getting desperate and almost certainly need a sweep to stay in the hunt. While the Red Sox will be in striking distance of a playoff spot when they leave the Bronx, they could very well be on the wrong side of the playoff picture, forced to play catch-up in September.
The Yankees, with *Joba Chamberlain* injured and ace *Chien-Ming Wang* long since sidelined, have had to count on Ponson, Rasner and, now, Pavano to stand next to old-timers *Mike Mussina* (having a bit of a renaissance) and *Andy Pettitte*. The Yanks have a 4.98 ERA in August, the worst of any team anywhere near the postseason.
The Yankees' once-feared lineup is struggling, too. *Jason Giambi* is hitting .219 in August. *Pudge Rodriguez* is hitting .209. The Yanks score 4.86 runs a game, seventh in the 14-team AL.
The Red Sox, with Beckett's next start being pushed back to Friday, will send Wakefield, Byrd and *Jon Lester* against the Yanks this week. There's a lot of worry about Beckett's arm injury. With him out, and with a struggling *Clay Buchholz* down to the minors, the Sox will have to rely on *Daisuke Matsuzaka* (15-2, 2.98 ERA) and the 24-year-old Lester (12-5, 3.49) to lead the way in September. The Red Sox have a 4.76 ERA in August, just ahead of the Yanks.
The Sox have questions in their lineup, too. *J.D. Drew's* back is acting up. Mike *Lowell* is out with a sore oblique muscle. *David Ortiz* is hitting only .237 in August, with just three home runs. Manny Ramirez is gone.
Clearly, the Yankees are more desperate at this point. They've lost five games to the AL East lead in August and have only 32 left to play. Even Hank Steinbrenner is giving off white-flag kind of signals.
But Beckett's injury, the resiliency of the first-place Rays and the push from the Twins give Boston fans plenty reason to be nervous, too. The Twins are 21-14 in the second half, behind only the Rays and Angels in the AL. Boston is just 18-15.
And so it may be time to picture an October that doesn't include either Fenway Park or Yankee Stadium. A fall without Big Papi and *Derek Jeter.* A postseason without the game's two most popular teams.
Can you see it?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 26, 2008)

Anything less than a NY sweep over Boston pretty much eliminates the Yankees.  Otherwise they have 2 teams to catch and the Twins have a rather soft schedule from here on.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 26, 2008)

Did MLB fuck up or what by not having Yankee stadium close against the Red Sox.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 27, 2008)

Boy, NYY fans were killing A-Rod last night.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 27, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Did MLB fuck up or what by not having Yankee stadium close against the Red Sox.



Good point.  That certainly would have been a great finale, especially if it had meant a showdown for 1st place.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 27, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> Boy, NYY fans were killing A-Rod last night.



And deservedly so.  What did he do?  2 K's, 2 GIDP, and a LFB.  Plus an error in the field.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 27, 2008)

The Red Sox opened up Yankee Stadium.... Would only make sense to have them close it down as well.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 27, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> And deservedly so.  What did he do?  2 K's, 2 GIDP, and a LFB.  Plus an error in the field.



That 7th inning DP with the bases loaded and one out killed you guys.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 27, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> That 7th inning DP with the bases loaded and one out killed you guys.



No being Homo's killed them.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 27, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> No being Homo's killed them.



That certainly didn't help.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> And deservedly so. What did he do? 2 K's, 2 GIDP, and a LFB. Plus an error in the field.


There was a stat showing how he gets his hits mostly with no one on base.

He's gay around Boston or any big show.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 28, 2008)

The Jays challenge you to a third place battle LOL


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 28, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> The Jays challenge you to a third place battle LOL



  Accepted.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey, Boston finished in third in 2006.  There's no shame in that.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 3, 2008)

Go Yankees!!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 3, 2008)

min0 lee said:


>



Pretty sweet Sox game this afternoon.  Now I'm rooting for a YANKEE VICTORY tonight!!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 3, 2008)

Sox may be right, the Yanks wont make the playoffs


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 3, 2008)

CITY WILL $TRIKE OUT IF YANKS MISS PLAYOFFS.
Damn Yankees!
City businesses stand to miss out on making $141 million this fall if the Yankees fail to make the playoffs for the first time in 13 years, according to a study commissioned by The Post.
The report conducted by NYU adjunct professor John Tepper Marlin shows that if the Yankees snag at least a wild-card berth, a first-round appearance could fill the coffers of bars, restaurants and other businesses across the city with $26 million.
Marlin, a former number-crunching chief economist for three former city comptrollers, said the Bronx Bombers would need to make the playoffs every year if the city hopes to reap any economic benefits, a feat many fans and businesses have taken as a given since 1995.
"If they're not, you can argue that the city loses money," he said. "You would think that with such a bloated payroll, the Yankees would make the playoffs."
The team's $207 million payroll is by far the largest in Major League Baseball. The Yanks are followed by the Mets at $137 million.
An appearance in the American League Championship Series could potentially bring in another $54 million, according to Marlin's calculations.
Reaching the World Series would add another $61 million to the pot, he said.
After yesterday's 13-9 victory over Detroit, the Yankees were 12 games out of first place in the AL East and 6½ games behind in the wild-card hunt.
A postseason appearance by the first-place Mets could offset not having the Yankees in the playoffs under a similar study Marlin compiled in 2000 when he worked for then-city Comptroller Alan Hevesi.
Playing in the first round would generate about $21 million, while a trip to the National League Championship Series would rake in another $45 million, said Marlin.
He said the Mets could potentially bring in another $81 million if they advanced to the World Series.
Marlin factored in that Mets fans are primarily based in Brooklyn and Queens, while the Yankees draw from across the region, including Westchester, New Jersey and Connecticut.
In 2000, the Subway Series between the Yankees and Mets generated $192 million for city businesses, a study by the comptroller's office said at the time.
In 1994, the city comptroller's office estimated that the baseball strike cost businesses in New York a staggering $163 million.
Of that, some $40 million would have gone to sports-related bars and restaurants and stadium concessions and ticket revenue.
clemente.lisi@nypost.com


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 4, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Sox may be right, the Yanks wont make the playoffs



The only thing worse than the Yankees not making the playoffs is the Red Sox making them.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 4, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> I'm rooting for a YANKEE VICTORY tonight!!



Nice to see IAB has seen the light and become a Yankee fan.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 5, 2008)

I haven't.... fuck the yanks.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 7, 2008)

Morrow nearly no-hits Yankees in 1st start


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 8, 2008)

Worst run organization in Baseball


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2008)

How soon until George fires Hank?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 8, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> How soon until George fires Hank?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 8, 2008)

A-Rod's slip of tongue indicts fading Yankees
A-Rod's slip of tongue indicts fading Yankees

BY KAT O'BRIEN

kat.obrien@newsday.com

September 8, 2008

SEATTLE


Even Alex Rodriguez seems to have realized that the Yankees are not playoff-bound.

After a 5-2 loss to the Mariners yesterday knocked them into fourth place in the American League East, behind the Rays, Red Sox and now the Blue Jays, Rodriguez was asked about being passed by Toronto.

"Toronto's playing really well," he said. "I'll tell you what, a lot of people should be happy they're not in the playoff race, because they'd be the scariest team, with the 1-2 punch they've got over there with [Roy] Halladay and [A.J.] Burnett."

But, Alex, if the Blue Jays are ahead of your team, and they're not in the playoff mix, what does that mean about your chances to make the playoffs?

*Said A-Rod: "I'm too tired to answer that; you confused me."*

When the question was repeated, pointing out that the Yankees can't be in the playoff race if the Blue Jays -- ahead of them in the standings -- are not, A-Rod tried to backtrack. "What I'm saying is if Toronto was to get in the playoffs, they would be the scariest team to face, by far, with those two," he said. "I'm not saying anything else."

Rodriguez already said what every Yankee must be thinking deep down, that they are not going to be in the playoffs this year. They fell 8 1/2 games behind the Red Sox in the wild-card chase, and the Yankees' next three series are against division leaders -- the Angels, Rays and White Sox.

Even manager Joe Girardi admitted how bleak things look, saying: "There's 19 games left, and we're going to have to win most of them, if not all of them."

To lose two out of three to the last-place Mariners, who are 30 games beneath .500, is deflating for a team with even slim playoff hopes.

"It doesn't make any difference who we're playing," Derek Jeter said. "The bottom line is we have to win games. We can't afford to keep losing."

Yesterday looked on paper like a game the Yankees should have a sharp advantage in. Mike Mussina was on the mound, and the Yankees entered with a 20-9 record in games started by Mussina. They won his previous seven starts, with the last loss on July 28. And the Mariners were starting Ryan Feierabend, who had just one major-league win in 21 outings.

The Mariners had planned to start Carlos Silva, who has a 9.30 ERA in six starts against the Yankees, but Silva was scratched with a bad back. Feierabend and his career 6.83 ERA should have been an easy target, but he held the Yankees to two runs, five hits and three walks in seven innings.

"He was a guy that we haven't seen," Johnny Damon said. "It seems like we have trouble with those guys."

The Yankees led 2-0 after two innings on home runs by Jeter and Xavier Nady. They managed only two more hits in the next five innings against Feierabend, though.

Mussina (17-8) was not sharp, allowing four earned runs, seven hits and a walk in six innings. He gave up two home runs, including a two-run homer to Adrian Beltre with two outs in the third and a solo home run to Jose Lopez in the fourth.

Mussina was hit by a one-hopper in the sternum by the Mariners' second batter, Jeremy Reed. He had a huge welt on his chest after the game but said it did not affect his pitching.

"I felt flat today," Mussina said. "I didn't have my best stuff."

Neither did the Yankees' hitters. And now their postseason possibilities look even grimmer.

Said Mussina: "Unless somebody gets cold, the farther it goes, the less likely it is."

Tragic number: 12

Combination of Yankees losses and Red Sox wins that eliminates the Yankees from the postseason race.

Tonight

Yankees at Angels


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 8, 2008)

Fuck A-Rod.  Trade him to Boston.

Wait, what?


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 8, 2008)

Pathetic New York media strikes again.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 9, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Pathetic New York media strikes again.



Clearly A-Rod is to blame for their pitching woes.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow what a bullshit story.   

The Media looking to hang someone, for a team that is run like shit.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 9, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Wow what a bullshit story.
> 
> The Media looking to hang someone, *for a team that is run like shit.*



Meh, they'll be back in a couple of years.  They're still eight games over .500.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah cause they can buy players like Sabathia.

Management wise it is horrible.  There is no excuse for them not dominating every year with there payroll.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2008)

I wonder what's going to happen to Cashman this year.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 9, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Yeah cause they can buy players like Sabathia.
> 
> Management wise it is horrible.  There is no excuse for them not dominating every year with there payroll.



They are working on a new business model which includes growing their own young players and keeping them, rather than trade them away for expensive vets.  It'll be a couple of years before they can wash out those expiring contracts.  They'll still spend like hell, but I think they're going to try to be smarter about it and not give rediculous contracts to the Sheffields, Giambis and Damons of the world.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey all the power to them if they have that kind of money.

It isn't like they are losing money doing it.  Let alone the money they bring into NYC when the make the playoffs.

It is just sad when a team spends 200 Million, is getting beat by teams with less then half that payroll.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> They are working on a new business model which includes growing their own young players and keeping them, rather than trade them away for expensive vets.  It'll be a couple of years before they can wash out those expiring contracts.  They'll still spend like hell, but I think they're going to try to be smarter about it and not give rediculous contracts to the Sheffields, Giambis and Damons of the world.



Jeter, Posada, Rivera, Pettitte, Orlando Hernandez and Bernie Williams, Cano 
The Yankees have always mixed homegrown players with seasoned players throughout there history.
It hasn't always worked, in fact Boston has used there formula during this run. You can thank Epstein for that.

Manny....Pedro.....Big Papi....those are big names that were not home grown.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Hey all the power to them if they have that kind of money.
> 
> It isn't like they are losing money doing it.  Let alone the money they bring into NYC when the make the playoffs.
> 
> It is just sad when a team spends 200 Million, is getting beat by teams with less then half that payroll.



Sadly someone will pay for this.
The Yanks are not the only team to do this, look at the Dodgers the Mets...you have a few.

This may be the first time in Years they don't make the playoffs....it's been a good run if they didn't.

I always say this, I would rather have an owner like the Boss than an owner like they have in KC.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 9, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> It hasn't always worked, in fact Boston has used there formula during this run. You can thank Epstein for that.



Boston's much smarter about it.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 9, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I always say this, I would rather have an owner like the Boss than an owner like they have in KC.



I am sure if KC had the revenue that the Yanks did, you would see a different story there.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> Boston's much smarter about it.



Now they are.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I am sure if KC had the revenue that the Yanks did, you would see a different story there.



No way, read up on that owner.

You do have a few small market teams willing to spend some cash wisely, KC runs there team like a minor league.
They also get money from the Yankees...where has it gone? People keep asking that.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 9, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> It hasn't always worked, in fact Boston has used there formula during this run. You can thank Epstein for that.
> 
> Manny....Pedro.....Big Papi....those are big names that were not home grown.



Epstein had nothing to do with the Pedro/Manny signings and while responsible for signing David Ortiz, that one (considering the overall money he's made for the production he's put up since his time in Boston) might go down as the greatest move in the history of sport.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2008)

OK, not those but he has made a few good moves.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Epstein had nothing to do with the Pedro/Manny signings and while responsible for signing David Ortiz, that one (considering the overall money he's made for the production he's put up since his time in Boston) mi*ght go down as the greatest move in the history of sport*.



That's taking it a bit too far....maybe, just maybe for the Red Sox.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 9, 2008)

> "Toronto's playing really well," he said. "I'll tell you what, a lot of people should be happy they're not in the playoff race, because they'd be the scariest team, with the 1-2 punch they've got over there with [Roy] Halladay and [A.J.] Burnett."
> 
> But, Alex, if the Blue Jays are ahead of your team, and they're not in the playoff mix, what does that mean about your chances to make the playoffs?
> 
> Said A-Rod: "I'm too tired to answer that; you confused me."





> "We have 20 games left. Last time I checked we weren't 21 games out," Yankees captain Derek Jeter insisted.



A-Rod's being realistic, Jeter's being completely delusional.

If anything, Jeter should be the one being bashed by the New York media; if not for this ridiculous comment, because he's been absolutely horrid this year.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 9, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> That's taking it a bit too far....maybe, just maybe for the Red Sox.



From 2003 through 2007, Ortiz has made:

```
2003Boston Red Sox$1,250,000 2004Boston Red Sox$4,587,500 2005Boston Red Sox$5,250,000 2006Boston Red Sox$6,500,000 2007Boston Red Sox$13,250,000
```
...or $30,837,500 total dollars while putting up:


```
2003 27 [URL="http://www.baseball-reference.com/teams/BOS/2003.shtml"]BOS[/URL] [URL="http://www.baseball-reference.com/leagues/AL_2003.shtml"]AL[/URL] 128  448   79  129  39  2  31  101   0  0  58  83  .288  .369  .592  144  265   0   2   8   1   9 [URL="http://www.baseball-reference.com/awards/awards_2003.shtml#ALmvp"]MVP-5[/URL]
 2004 28 [URL="http://www.baseball-reference.com/teams/BOS/2004.shtml"]BOS[/URL] [URL="http://www.baseball-reference.com/leagues/AL_2004.shtml"]AL[/URL] 150  582   94  175  47  3  41  139   0  0  75 133  .301  .380  .603  145  351   0   8   8   4  12 SS,[URL="http://www.baseball-reference.com/awards/awards_2004.shtml#ALmvp"]MVP-4[/URL],AS
 2005 29 [URL="http://www.baseball-reference.com/teams/BOS/2005.shtml"]BOS[/URL] [URL="http://www.baseball-reference.com/leagues/AL_2005.shtml"]AL[/URL] 159  601  119  180  40  1  47  148   1  0 102 124  .300  .397  .604  158  363   0   9   9   1  13 SS,[URL="http://www.baseball-reference.com/awards/awards_2005.shtml#ALmvp"]MVP-2[/URL],AS
 2006 30 [URL="http://www.baseball-reference.com/teams/BOS/2006.shtml"]BOS[/URL] [URL="http://www.baseball-reference.com/leagues/AL_2006.shtml"]AL[/URL] 151  558  115  160  29  2  54  137   1  0 119 117  .287  .413  .636  161  355   0   5  23   4  12 SS,[URL="http://www.baseball-reference.com/awards/awards_2006.shtml#ALmvp"]MVP-3[/URL],AS
 2007 31 [URL="http://www.baseball-reference.com/teams/BOS/2007.shtml"]BOS[/URL] [URL="http://www.baseball-reference.com/leagues/AL_2007.shtml"]AL[/URL] 149  549  116  182  52  1  35  117   3  1 111 103  .332  .445  .621  171  341   0   3  12   4  16 SS,[URL="http://www.baseball-reference.com/awards/awards_2007.shtml#ALmvp"]MVP-4[/URL],AS
```

Five top 5 MVP caliber seasons for $4.5 million dollars more than Alex Rodriguez makes per season.

In this day and age, money has to be factored in.  When you do so, the Ortiz signing is quite remarkable.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> A-Rod's being realistic, Jeter's being completely delusional.
> 
> If anything, Jeter should be the one being bashed by the New York media; if not for this ridiculous comment, because he's been absolutely horrid this year.



Hold on, that's what separates Jeter from Arod, Arod is already quiting.

You can't be negative... you have to think positive, you think the Red Sox of '03 thought negativly down 0-3 in the series?

If I remember that series well during the final outs of the game Jeter got a hit  and was rooting for more hits.

A-Rod seems to quit on himself a lot, sure he's had a not so great year but when the game is on the line you can count on Jeter to stick his chest out while A-Rod sticks his up his ass....tell me, how many times has A-Rod come up big against Boston compared to Jeter?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> In this day and age, money has to be factored in.  When you do so, the Ortiz signing is quite remarkable.



Like I said maybe for Boston but not for all of sports.

I think Babe Ruth wants to have a word with you........


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> A-Rod's being realistic, Jeter's being completely delusional.
> 
> If anything, Jeter should be the one being bashed by the New York media; if not for this ridiculous comment, because he's been absolutely horrid this year.



You must hate Jeter.
I am suprised because that's the what they teach players...to be positive..a winner.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 10, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Hold on, that's what separates Jeter from Arod, Arod is already quiting.
> 
> You can't be negative... you have to think positive, you think the Red Sox of '03 thought negativly down 0-3 in the series?
> 
> ...



You can be optomistic all you want.  When you are battling a team Head to Head... you can continue to fight.  But the Yanks much like the Jays are down.  The Yanks have to Jump what 4 teams? to get a spot.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> You can be optomistic all you want.  When you are battling a team Head to Head... you can continue to fight.  But the Yanks much like the Jays are down.  The Yanks have to Jump what 4 teams? to get a spot.



It's a reality we have to they face, my point is a fighter doesn't call it quits...he goes down fighting.

After the all-star break I already sensed this season was down the shitter, so did Hank.

This is all about Boston and the Rays now.

No shame on my behalf.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 10, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> It's a reality we have to they face, my point is a fighter doesn't call it quits...he goes down fighting.
> 
> After the all-star break I already sensed this season was down the shitter, so did Hank.
> 
> ...



Fixed


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Fixed



See! Your just like Jeter, you know your team is going nowhere but you still put up a front. 



Damn, if only we had your 1,2 pitchers.......


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 10, 2008)

Jays are seven back in the Wild Card and still play Boston seven times.  

The Sox play NYY the last series of the season.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 10, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> See! Your just like Jeter, you know your team is going nowhere but you still put up a front.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, if only we had your 1,2 pitchers.......



AJ will be a free agent after this year.  

Difference is the Jays can determine their fate. 
The Yankees need to rely on help.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> AJ will be a free agent after this year.
> 
> Difference is the Jays can determine their fate.
> The Yankees need to rely on help.



You know he's going to get his money, I see Boston and the Yankees in a bidding war.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 10, 2008)

So is Joe Torre secretly gleaming on the inside as his team holds a playoff spot, while the Yanks struggle.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2008)

Joe Torre's Dodgers 74W - 71L = 1st place

Joe Girardi's Yankees 77W - 68L = 4th place

Not to defend the Yankees but Torre's Dodgers play in a much weaker division.


Yanks winning Pct. is .528 while the Dodgers is barely over .500 at .507.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 10, 2008)

Can compare numbers all you want.

Division winner will always sound better


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2008)

No doubt, they won't go far though.


Your trying to get rise out of me....well it won't work.
I knew this was coming so to you.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok let's stick to the numbers

Teams the Yanks need to Catch

Tampa 86-57 $45 Million
Boston 85-59 $133  Million
Minnesota 79-65 $48 Milllion
Jays 78-66 $84 Million
Yankees 77-68 $233 Million


HAHA


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2008)

The  Warriors and I should have jumped when you came to NYC.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 10, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> It's a reality we have to they face, my point is a fighter doesn't call it quits...he goes down fighting.
> 
> After the all-star break I already sensed this season was down the shitter, so did Hank.
> 
> ...



I agree with Iain.

It's one thing when you're playing that team in a playoff series, it's another thing when you're as close to being mathematically eliminated as the Yankees are and have to jump several teams to even be in contention.

It's not a dislike thing because Jeter is one of the few Yankees I respect, it's simply being irrational and boneheaded which describes three-fourths of the Yankee fan base.

If you have time, go to NYYfans.com and read some of the opinions of Yankee fans who think they still have a chance at the playoffs:

"Technically, we're only 4.5 games out because we finish the year against the Red Sox and we can sweep 'em!"

Again, I love that optimism and we're all victims at one time or another of doing something similar, it's just hysterical to me given my hatred for that team and their fans.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2008)

You don't say we are going to lose....not to the media nor yourself.
They might as well forfeit every game and call it a year.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2008)

Tell the Phillies of last year that.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 10, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> So is Joe Torre secretly gleaming on the inside as his team holds a playoff spot, while the Yanks struggle.



Given the way Torre was forced out of NY, I wouldn't be surprised if he were pleased at the way things turned out.  I know if I were in that position I would be.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Given the way Torre was forced out of NY, I wouldn't be surprised if he were pleased at the way things turned out.  I know if I were in that position I would be.



Not Torre's style...at least not with his former players. 
Pretty sure he does feel that way with management though...


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 10, 2008)

Sorry sox, but I'm with min0 on this one.  The realist in me says the Yankees are finished for the year, but the Yankee fan still holds out hope that a miracle occurs.  That hope will remain until they are mathematically eliminated.

I don't think Jeter realistically thinks they have a chance either, but it's his job to go out there, do his best, and see what happens.  That attitude is what puts them at the top of their profession.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey Sox....do you wake up to the NYDaily news and look for more reasons to hate New Yorkers and the Yankees?
 I kid around Boston but it's in good humor......I get this feeling I'll see you at the new stadium strapped with Explosives wearing your Schilling Jersey....yelling the "Yankees Suck!" in the back and Jeter is gay on the front.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Sorry sox, but I'm with min0 on this one.  The realist in me says the Yankees are finished for the year, but the Yankee fan still holds out hope that a miracle occurs.  That hope will remain until they are mathematically eliminated.
> 
> I don't think Jeter realistically thinks they have a chance either, but it's his job to go out there, do his best, and see what happens.  That attitude is what puts them at the top of their profession.



I wish I could speak as eloquently as you do.

That is what I am trying to say.

A-Rod just has a way of putting his foot in his mouth.....and then to make matters worse he denies them. I think if he were blunt and stopped kissing up to everyone he would be more accepted..


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2008)

Jeter: Who's quitting?

Aceves goes strong 7 as Damon, A-Rod provide 3 HRs, 6 RBIs

BY KAT O'BRIEN

kat.obrien@newsday.com

8:56 AM EDT, September 10, 2008

ANAHEIM, Calif.


On Monday, hours before the Yankees would lose a lopsided 12-1 game, one longtime Yankee questioned the effort of some players.

*The veteran wondered aloud if players were still turning in top effort, or if perhaps some had thrown in the towel for the season and were merely going through the motions. If the latter were the case, he would be furious. When asked about that possibility on Tuesday, some veteran players vehemently disagreed.* They then went out and showed some spark in a 7-1 Yankees win over the Angels.

The game would not have appeared to be a perfect setup for a Yankees victory. The Angels could have clinched the American League West Division if they beat the Yankees and the Rangers lost to the Mariners, and they were surely eager to pop some champagne. Also, the Yankees had Alfredo Aceves making his first major league start while Angels starter Ervin Santana was 15-5 with a 3.23 ERA. Yet Aceves was outstanding and multi-run homers by Alex Rodriguez and Johnny Damon chased Santana.

The Yankees are 8 1/2 games out in the wild card chase.

"He was great," Yankees manager Joe Girardi said of Aceves. "Seven strong innings, and we probably could have sent him out for the eighth."

*Before the game, captain Derek Jeter, in particular, took exception to the idea that any players had given up: "If somebody said that, they should identify themselves."*

Jeter, who had two hits and passed Babe Ruth for second on the Yankees' all-time hit list with 2,520, *said he believes everyone is playing at top effort. He seemed most bothered that someone would make an assertion to the contrary without attaching their name to the sentiment, saying: "You've got to give me someone to disagree with. Like I said, if somebody said that, they should identify themselves. That's the way I look at it."

In Jeter's eyes, if you're going to accuse members of your own team of not trying as hard as they are capable, it should be a public accusation.*

Said Damon: "I don't know who would say that. We're going out, playing hard. We're trying as hard as we can. It just seems like nothing is going our way right now."







The veteran who worried that some people had quit had no cause for concern last night. Before the game,* Mariano Rivera said players should never quit,* but he did not want to add to anyone else's comments by chiming in, so he said: "I prefer not to have any comment about that. I see the guys trying as hard as they've been trying all year."

That looked true last night.

Copyright ??© 2008, Newsday Inc.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 10, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> *You don't say we are going to lose....not to the media nor yourself.*
> They might as well forfeit every game and call it a year.



Herein lies the problem.  A-Rod never said that they sucked, we're going to lose or anything like that.  He simply praised the Jays, nothing more and nothing less.

It's the media and Yankee fans who simply have it out for the guys head who are in the wrong here, not A-Rod.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2008)

How would it look to have the captain of your team call it quits with games left to play?

If I was your coach Sox I would bench you for thinking that way.


Why this reminds me of a speech I once gave.....

      	min0 Lee

         	Well, boys ... I haven't a thing to say. 
         	Played a great game...all of you. Great game.
                  	(min0 lee it tries to smile.) 
         	I guess we just can't expect to win ‘em all.
                  	(min0 lee pauses and says quietly.)
         	I'm going to tell you something I've kept to myself for years  ...no,not my sex you idiot--
         	None of you ever knew KEFE.
         	It was long before your time.
         	But you know what a tradition he is at The bathhouse...
                  	(There is gentle, faraway look in min0 lee eyes as he recalls the boy's words.)
         	And the last thing he said to me -- "min0 lee," he said -
         	"sometime, when the team is up against it -- and the 
         	breaks are beating the boys -- tell them to go out there
         	with all they got and win just one for the KEFE...
                  	(min0 lees eyes become misty and its voice is unsteady as it finishes.) 
         	I don't know where I'll be then, min0 lee", he said - "but
         	I'll know about it - and I'll be happy."
         There is a hushed stillness as min0 lee and the crowd of boys look at each other naked. In the midst of this tense silence and the aroma of unwashed jock straps, min0 lee quietly says "Alright," to the men beside it and on top of it, and it's  chair is wheeled slowly out of the dressing room.

         	PLAYER # 12

         	Well, what are we waiting for?

         	With a single roar and one wimper, the players throw off their blankets and rush through the doorway.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Herein lies the problem.  A-Rod never said that they sucked, we're going to lose or anything like that.  He simply praised the Jays, nothing more and nothing less.
> 
> It's the media and Yankee fans who simply have it out for the guys head who are in the wrong here, not A-Rod.



Your right, he was confused though as you are in saying that he said they sucked.

The media came out with this and of course that's where the fans get there info from.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 10, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Hey Sox....do you wake up to the NYDaily news and look for more reasons to hate New Yorkers and the Yankees?
> I kid around Boston but it's in good humor......I get this feeling I'll see you at the new stadium strapped with Explosives wearing your Schilling Jersey....yelling the "Yankees Suck!" in the back and Jeter is gay on the front.



I hate the New York media, hate the Yankees and hate many of their fans but I think half of our country thinks the same.

Wouldn't own a Schilling jersey, went years without wearing my Yankees suck shirt (because they didn't suck until this year) up until this year, I don't think Jeter is gay and I actually respect and like him as a ballplayer with the only thing that irks me being how unbelievably overrated he's been throughout his career.

That description isn't me.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 10, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Your right, he was confused though as you are in saying that he said they sucked.
> 
> The media came out with this and of course that's where the fans get there info from.



He wasn't confused.  The reporter asked him a question and then spun it on him knowing he could sell papers to the Yankee fan base who will do anything and everything to take a shit all over this guys life.

It's a joke.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 10, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Sorry sox, but I'm with min0 on this one.  The realist in me says the Yankees are finished for the year, but the Yankee fan still holds out hope that a miracle occurs.  That hope will remain until they are mathematically eliminated.
> 
> I don't think Jeter realistically thinks they have a chance either, but it's his job to go out there, do his best, and see what happens.  That attitude is what puts them at the top of their profession.



This isn't the problem here, TT.

If A-Rod isn't trying his best and seeing what happens then shame on him, but that most definitely isn't the case.  He's been the best hitter in baseball thus far in September, so being on the opposite end of this argument is downright ridiculous.

A-Rod commended the Jays for how well they've been playing, the Yankee media and their fans chose to make a mountain out of a molehill because they are both out to get this guy and thats that.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> He wasn't confused.  The reporter asked him a question and then spun it on him knowing he could sell papers to the Yankee fan base who will do anything and everything to take a shit all over this guys life.
> 
> It's a joke.



I think everybody likes to shit on A-Rod, sadly he is is a lightning rod for critism here and everywhere else.
In Texas it was the same, in Boston where he never played but almost was signed he's loathed....the stuff about that came out of there is funny. It's not so bad now though.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> This isn't the problem here, TT.
> 
> If A-Rod isn't trying his best and seeing what happens then shame on him, but that most definitely isn't the case.  He's been the best hitter in baseball thus far in September, so being on the opposite end of this argument is downright ridiculous.
> 
> A-Rod commended the Jays for how well they've been playing, the Yankee media and their fans chose to make a mountain out of a molehill because they are both out to get this guy and thats that.




The Media sucks I admit, but tell me what fans do you speak of?
The one's who boo A-rod when the bases are loaded and he hits into a double play?

In clutch situations he hasn't done really good and for the money he makes which I don't think anyone can disagree he should produce a little better.

Trust me, his numbers may look good but he ain't a Big Papi when it comes to wining games.

Same shit happened in Texas.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 10, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> The one's who boo A-rod when the bases are loaded and he hits into a double play and then jump up for joy and say that they "called it" when he hits a a go ahead home run off of Papelbon in the ninth.



^ I hate them.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> ^ I hate them.



You don't see that too often, do you ever see any Yankee games?
I wouldn't expect you too but he's really horrible in clutch and important situations.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 10, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> You don't see that too often, do you ever see any Yankee games?
> I wouldn't expect you too but he's really horrible in clutch and important situations.



There was an article recently showing that although Arod is putting up respectable numbers, he's not coming through in the clutch, ie, his big hits occur either early in the game or when the score is lopsided.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> There was an article recently showing that although Arod is putting up respectable numbers, he's not coming through in the clutch, ie, his big hits occur either early in the game or when the score is lopsided.



I read that same article in the Daily News, he almost at the bottom of the league went it came time to produce with men in scoring position.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 11, 2008)

```
G AB R H 2B 3B HR RBI BB K SB CS AVG OBP SLG OPS
 Runners On   125 243 77 68 17 0 11 73 37 62 17 3 .280 .391 .486 .877     RISP   113 147 68 40 7 0 7 60 30 42 2 2 .272 .416 .463 .878     RISP w/2 Outs   77 60 30 15 0 0 4 21 19 18 2 0 .250 .451 .450 .901
```

There is no way a .900 OPS ranks in the bottom portion of the league.  If anything, he's ranking in the top.  I don't have time to find where he ranks exactly, but the fact remains he's a pretty darn good player with runners in scoring position and even better when runners are in scoring position and there are two outs.

Once again, New York media spewing bullshit.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 11, 2008)

That table didn't come out right:


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 11, 2008)

Okay, I can't get it.

Álex Rodríguez - New York Yankees - Situational Statistics - MLB - Yahoo! Sports

Fact is, he's got a .900 OPS with RISP and a .986 OPS (good for second best in the American League) overall.

With runners on base and without runners on base, Alex Rodriguez has been one of the best players in the game this year and would be in the MVP running if the Yankees were a competent baseball club.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Okay, I can't get it.
> 
> ï¿½lex Rodrï¿½guez - New York Yankees - Situational Statistics - MLB - Yahoo! Sports
> 
> ...



Numbers do look decent.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2008)

Steinbrenner says Yanks will 'fix what we have to fix' for next year

TAMPA, Fla. -- Hank Steinbrenner is disappointed the New York Yankees could be eliminated from postseason play during Yankee Stadium's final homestand.

"We're going to have to look at what has been done wrong over the last five years, which I've had one year to try and figure out," he said Thursday at the Yankees' spring training complex. "Clearly, a lot of mistakes were made."

Hank and his brother Hal took over most of the Yankees' day-to-day operation last fall. Their father, George Steinbrenner, bought the Yankees in 1973.

"I'm going to be reviewing the entire organization," said Hank Steinbrenner, a team co-chairman along with his brother Hal.

New York opens a 10-game homestand Friday night against Tampa Bay. The Yankees, fourth in the AL East, are 8??½ games behind AL wild-card leader Boston with 16 games left.

"We're going to do everything we can to win next year. We're not going to wait," Steinbrenner said. "Do everything we can that makes sense. We're going to fix what we have to fix."

New York is expected to be active in free agency. Pitchers CC Sabathia, Ben Sheets and A.J. Burnett, and first baseman Mark Teixeira are among the players whom the Yankees might be interested in signing.

Steinbrenner has already said that manager Joe Girardi will return next season, but the contract of general manager Brian Cashman ends this year and extension talks won't take place until after the season.

In addition to the GM spot, Steinbrenner is looking at setting up an advisory group, such as the one his father established before the Yankees' run of four World Series titles from 1996-2000.

"If Brian stays on as GM, that doesn't mean he won't be the No. 1 guy," Steinbrenner said. "But the fact is, the more opinions the better. I think that's probably the best way. It worked in the 90's, and it can work again."

Injuries and offensive struggles have been key factors this season, which will likely end with New York missing the playoffs for the first since 1993.

"Our offense was a major disappointment," Steinbrenner said.

The Yankees lost more than 30 combined starts due to injuries to Chien-Ming Wang (foot) and Joba Chamberlain (shoulder).

"Where would we be if we weren't down two-thirds of our top three starting pitchers?" Steinbrenner said.

Copyright 2008 by The Associated Press


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2008)

> Rodriguez has only one ninth-inning RBI all season [/QUOTE]This was printed on Aug. 30


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2008)

This is old but still a nice read, i'll see if I find more.



*Mr. Clutch or Mr. Choke?​*Yankees boo birds have roosted on Alex Rodriguez for being a bust in key situations, but A-Rod's career numbers in clutch aren't bad

By Dave Sheinin
THE WASHINGTON POST

June 26, 2006

Alex Rodriguez has reached a crisis point in his career. The widespread perception of him as being a choker â?????? someone who puts up mammoth numbers but fails consistently in the clutch â?????? has penetrated his skin, turned him sullen and fatalistic.

â?????Rip away,â??? he dared the media Thursday following another typical performance. â?????You can write the worst article, and say the worst things, and you're probably right.â???

That day, with the bases empty in the seventh inning and the New York Yankees trailing the Cleveland Indians by five runs, Rodriguez crushed an estimated 500-foot homer â?????? the kind of awe-inspiring swing that validates his standing as the most talented player in the game.

But an inning later, with the Yankees down by only two and with the tying runs on base, Rodriguez struck out with a meek swing, cascades of boos trailing him back to the dugout.

Rodriguez has always known that his $252 million contract, the richest ever in professional team sports, means he will be held to a higher standard. But what he seems to be realizing lately is that, as he told reporters earlier this month, the â?????chokeâ??? label won't go away until he wins â?????five or six world championships and hits a Joe Carter home run to win every one of them.â???

In other words, it will never go away. That label, nearly 12 years into his career, is Rodriguez's legacy, fairly or unfairly. Ask someone to pinpoint the defining moment of his career, and it likely would not be any of his 443 home runs, or any of the six he has hit in 31 career playoff games. It will be his infamous slap of Red Sox pitcher Bronson Arroyo's glove in Game 6 of the 2004 American League Championship Series.

Is it fair? Is Rodriguez really the gag artist he is made out to be? Some of the numbers may surprise you.

In any critical situation, most Yankees fans would say they'd prefer to see Derek Jeter at the plate, as opposed to Rodriguez. But their career numbers in â?????close-and-lateâ??? situations â?????? defined by Stats, Inc. as â?????seventh inning or later with the batting team ahead by one run, tied, or with the tying run on base, at-bat, or on deckâ??? â?????? are telling.

In those situations, Rodriguez has hit .271 (or 35 points below his overall career average) with an .892 OPS (on-base plus slugging), while Jeter has hit .283 (or 32 points below his career average) with an .849 OPS.

What about the postseason, where Jeter supposedly raises his game, and Rodriguez supposedly turns into a choking dog? Jeter has hit .307 with an .841 OPS, while Rodriguez has hit .305 with a .935 OPS.

(By way of comparison, Boston's David Ortiz, another player heralded as a clutch performer, goes .284/.961 in close-and-late, and .301/.935 in the postseason.) The prevailing wisdom in the Sabermetric community â?????? those folks who study baseball numbers for a living â?????? is that the existence of clutch hitters is a myth. A hitter who succeeds in clutch situations one year is just as likely to fail to a similar degree the following year.

With Rodriguez, that certainly is the case. This season (through June 15), in close-and-late situations, he was hitting just .114 with a .327 OPS â?????? horrible, pathetic, must-be-a-typo numbers. But last year, he went .293/.935.

In the Yankees' Division Series loss to the Angels last October, Rodriguez hit .133 and did not drive in a run over five games. But the year before, in their Division Series win over Minnesota, he hit .421 with a 1.213 OPS. (Of course, he then disappeared in the Yankees' four straight losses to Boston in the ALCS.) Realistically, no matter what the numbers say, the perception will remain the same, and not without some justification. We know Jeter and Ortiz are clutch because we see it with our own eyes. We know Rodriguez chokes because we see that, too.

Maybe we're just not watching when the opposite is true.

The two sides of A-Rod

Yankees third baseman Alex Rodriguez has a reputation for being a fabulous player until his team really really needs him to be. Does he deserve the rap? Yes. And no. (All statistics through June 15):

THE GOOD

With bases loaded: Hitting .500 (3-for-6) with one grand slam in 2006 and .326 career, with 12 grand slams.

With runners in scoring position: Hitting .301 (.333 with RISP and two outs) in '06.

Postseason batting: .305, with six career homers.

Against Yankees: Hit .334 with 28 homers against the Yankees when he was with the Mariners and Rangers.

THE BAD

Against the cross-town Mets: Has only one extra-base hit and no home runs since joining the Yankees.

At Fenway: Hitting .239 in Boston since joining the Yankees.

2004 ALCS: Went 2-for-17 in last four games of the Yankees' loss to Boston.

September: .272 lifetime (34 points below overall career average).

THE UGLY

May series vs. Mets: Stranded 11 baserunners in three-game series.

2005 playoffs: Batted .133 with no RBI.

â?????Close and lateâ??? in 2006: Hitting .114 in the seventh inning or later when the Yankees are either ahead by one run, tied, or with the tying run on base, at bat or on deck.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2008)

*Alex Rodriguez: Always Clutch at the Wrong Time*


New York Yankees third baseman Alex Rodriguez is often derided by the media for coming through when situations are no longer important, i.e. hitting a homerun when his team is up or down by eight runs.


*Arod* - Honey, kids, dinner is ready! I made chop suey!
*Wife* - I'm in our room!
*Arod* - Dinner's ready. Where are the kids? Wait, why are you in bed?
*Wife* - It's 11 o'clock. The kids are asleep and I'm reading before I also go to bed.
*Arod* - What about dinner?
*Wife* - You said you were going to cook, but then you just stared meekly at the stove in silence for six hours. We ordered Dominoes.
*Arod* - Oh, wow.
*Wife* - Yeah.
*Arod*- I'm very sorry Madonna.
*Wife* - What'd you call me?


*Arod* (answering the phone) - Hello?
*IRS Agent *- Hello, Mr. Rodriguez, how are you doing tonight?
*Arod* - Good. Who is this?
*IRS Agent* - I'm with the IRS. I'd like to begin preliminary procedures regarding an audit on your taxes this year.
*Arod *- Whoa, whoa, hold on, I know for a fact that I filed them perfectly. I bought one of those 'idiot's-guide-to' books and followed all the rules! I sent my taxes in just last week!
*IRS Agent* - You do know it's July, right?
*Arod *- Oh... so it is.
*IRS Agent* - Alright, so I'm going to begin with your write-offs for charitable donations. It says here that you gave "two million dollars for the cause of cleaning up the Exxon Valdez spill"???
*Arod* - That's right; the Alaskan government was more than happy to receive my donation. I can't let another day go by in which those lovable seals are drowning in oil.
*IRS Agent* - Yikes, you're serious, aren't you?


*Arod* - Honey! Quick, get in here! I finally got that erection! Honey! Hurry up! We can have sex now!
*Proctologist* - Wow, uh, okay Mr. Rodriguez, if you could just be kind enough, you know, to bend back over the patient table, um, so I could retrieve my hand.
*Arod *- Honey! Get in here! Quick! It's huge! Honey! Honey? Madonna?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2008)

BERNIE TO ATTEND STADIUM CLOSING CEREMONY

B





> y MIKE PUMA
> Posted: 3:07 am
> September 12, 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2008)

> Whether the former Yankee center fielder has completely moved on from wanting to play is anybody's guess. Williams, who turns 40 tomorrow, stumbled to find an answer when asked if he's 100 percent retired from baseball.



What kind of a question is that? 
He's been gone since 2006 and is 40....what a moron, Sox is right about the NY media.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 12, 2008)

The whole A-Rod isn't clutch thing is a fallacy believed by fans who truly just don't know baseball that well or can't think for themselves and are brainwashed by boneheaded writers who know they can stir trouble and thus earn more money than they otherwise would if they just minded their own business and were credible writers.

Which is why it's so great when 50,000 jackasses start booing their teams (by far and away) best player and arguably the greatest player to ever play the game.

The guy has given everything for New York and New York has given nothing to him.  If he could have gotten the same money in some other place, I really wonder if he'd had been so adamant about resigning in New York last year.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 12, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> What kind of a question is that?
> He's been gone since 2006 and is 40....what a moron, Sox is right about the NY media.



Sometimes I wish the New York media would question Terry Francona sometimes..  

"Terry, what the hell were you thinking bringing in the corpse that is Mike Timlin when you have a plethora of pitchers to choose from now that the rosters have expanded?"

...the Boston media won't dare question him, instead they ask him "So Josh Beckett looked real sharp tonight.  How do you think he'll perform going forward?"


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 12, 2008)

Is that the third or fourth time Hank's used injuries as an excuse for his teams misfortunes?

Seriously Min0, you might be right.

George > Hank and that says something if it's coming out of my mouth.. err computer.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2008)

I can honestly say that most of the games that I have seen he's never hit when it mattered the most.

Tell me, how many times did he get a hit when it mattered most against Boston.

Now tell me how many times Manny or big Papi killed us in the late innings.

He's a great player no doubt and after the season he had last year and his decision to stay in NY should give him a little leeway.
It's tough here, that's for sure.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Sometimes I wish the New York media would question Terry Francona sometimes..
> 
> "Terry, what the hell were you thinking bringing in the corpse that is Mike Timlin when you have a plethora of pitchers to choose from now that the rosters have expanded?"
> 
> ...the Boston media won't dare question him, instead they ask him "So Josh Beckett looked real sharp tonight.  How do you think he'll perform going forward?"



I know Franco is a media darling there, heck we like him here too.

The manager before him, I forget what's his name didn't really get the royal treatment from what I heard.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2008)

Sometimes it's good to question a Manager....look at how much Art Howe sucked, the media really didn't get to him till later on.
The A's were more than glad to get rid of him.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 12, 2008)

I think it's perceived as such because every time he fails in the clutch its rehashed over and over again until weeks go by and he fucks up again in an important situation.

He had that one 0-5 game and a couple of other times that he's failed this season that I remember, but his numbers state that he's a top 5 player in the game with Runners In Scoring Position; Were _all_ those extra base hits, home runs, walks to keep innings alive, etc. done in unimportant situations?  I just find that hard to believe.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 12, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I know Franco is a media darling there, heck we like him here too.
> 
> The manager before him, I forget what's his name didn't really get the royal treatment from what I heard.



Grady Little didn't know how to deal with the media, but I think a lot of why Francona is such a media darling is because he's delivered two World Series titles during his tenure.

In 2004 before the World Series was won, he was no different than Grady Little in terms of how the media treated him.

I guess winning truly does change everything.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I Were _all_ those extra base hits, home runs, walks to keep innings alive, etc. done in unimportant situations?  I just find that hard to believe.



Not all, but you had to see him this year.
last year he did great..except for the playoffs..this year you just had to see it to believe.

You do know he came with this label before he came to NYC? Look it up, his teammates made fun of this at Texas.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 12, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Sometimes it's good to question a Manager....look at how much Art Howe sucked, the media really didn't get to him till later on.
> The A's were more than glad to get rid of him.



Oh of course..

Francona isn't the best manager in baseball.  

He might not even be in the top half of the league.

Just because he's delivered two World Series' should he be treated differently?  That depends on who you talk to, but just because we won in 2004 doesn't mean I'm less hungry to win Championships.  Every year brings out something special.  In '04, it was the first of many of our life times.  Last year, we won the division which made it real special.  This year if the Red Sox are to do something, it will be cool knowing more than half the roster is home grown.. Every year it's a different novel; just because we've had two best sellers doesn't mean I don't care to have that third.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Grady Little didn't know how to deal with the media, but I think a lot of why Francona is such a media darling is because he's delivered two World Series titles during his tenure.
> 
> In 2004 before the World Series was won, he was no different than Grady Little in terms of how the media treated him.
> 
> I guess winning truly does change everything.



That's the same reason Rivera, Jeter, Posada, Martinez....etc.,etc, get the highest respect from other players here.

Look at Scott Brousa the third baseman, he was no one special but he delivered big time and he usually gets the biggest ovation.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 12, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Not all, but you had to see him this year.
> last year he did great..except for the playoffs..this year you just had to see it to believe.
> 
> You do know he came with this label before he came to NYC? Look it up, his teammates made fun of this at Texas.



He's always had that reputation for performing worse in higher pressured situations, but his numbers are still outstanding.

How much of it is because it's _Alex Rodriguez_ and he's _supposed_ to come through more than any other hitter in the game?

That article you posted stated that Rodriguez' playoff numbers are better than Jeter'.

If it was Wilson Betemit coming into these situations regularly instead of Rodriguez, this would be a non-issue.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 12, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> That's the same reason Rivera, Jeter, Posada, Martinez....etc.,etc, get the highest respect from other players here.
> 
> Look at Scott Brousa the third baseman, he was no one special but he delivered big time and he usually gets the biggest ovation.



Oh my god..

Brosius was the worst.

Easily one of my least favorite Yankees of all time in that Bucky Dent type of mold.

A below league average third baseman who somehow/someway just killed the Red Sox.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> He's always had that reputation for performing worse in higher pressured situations, but his numbers are still outstanding.
> 
> How much of it is because it's _Alex Rodriguez_ and he's _supposed_ to come through more than any other hitter in the game?
> 
> ...



When your considered the greatest ballplayer alive you should live up to it, really.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Oh my god..
> 
> Brosius was the worst.
> 
> ...



Exactly, I remember when he came over...I was like who??
I couldn't wait for them to get rid of him.

But then the crucial games against Boston, the Playoffs and the World Series came and he killed teams....I was actually sad to see him retire.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 12, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> When your considered the greatest ballplayer alive you should live up to it, really.



I don't think we necessarily disagree with eachother.

The best players are going to be under the most watchful eye because they're expected to come through in every situation, but this is baseball where players win the batting title and become Hall of Famers for succeeding 3 times out of every 10.

I guess over the years I've become less harsh.

My Dad will call me and be start yapping away about how this guy sucks and I just can't agree with him because we're analyzing one game.

Jason Bay went 0-7 the other night.  It wasn't his night.  Yet, my Dad will call me and tell me how the guy is brutal at times.  Well sure, he's brutal at times (as is any ball player), but I can guaranfuckingtee you that the night before when he hit the potential game winning home run you were praising him like you would Pamela Anderson's rack.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2008)

HANK: CASH MAY LOSE POWER[/URLIf Brian Cashman wants to return to the Yankees as general manager, he might not have the total power George Steinbrenner gave him in 2005 when he signed a three-year deal worth $5.4 million.

"If Brian stays on as GM, that doesn't mean he won't be the No. 1 guy," Hank Steinbrenner said yesterday. "But the fact is, the more opinions the better. I think that's probably the best way. It worked in the 90's, and it can work again."

Steinbrenner's thoughts could lead to Cashman, who is a candidate in Philadelphia and Seattle, leaving The Bronx.

The Steinbrenners, Hal and Hank, want Cashman back, but he is reluctant to talk about a contract until the season is over. His contract expires Oct. 31.

Hank seemed to take a swipe at Cashman when assessing the team's recent history.

"We're going to have to look at what has been done wrong over the last five years, which I've had one year to try and figure out," Steinbrenner said. "Clearly, a lot of mistakes were made. I'm going to be reviewing the entire organization. We're going to do everything we can to win next year."


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 12, 2008)

That's interesting about Cashman.

Hank is going to have a voice?  I couldn't be happier.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 13, 2008)

Mike Mussina and Yankees ripped by Rays in opener of day-nighter


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 13, 2008)

Yankees recall Phil Hughes, could start him Wednesday

He's come back to save our season!!
We may still have a fighting chance.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 13, 2008)

Hopefully he pulls a Buccholz and then Hank trades him this offseason for a high priced veteran.  This kid is going to be a stud some day.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes he is, I wonder how he would have done under Mel Stottelmeyers wing.


I was against them trading the two kids, they just had bad luck this year.....I hope.

Who isBuccholz?


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 14, 2008)

Clay Buccholz.

All the major publications were hyping Buccholz and Hughes as future aces, neck and neck for 1 and 2 on the top prospects lists.

He really struggled this year.  Hopefully they don't let him part ways, I still believe he'll be a Cy Young contender by 2010.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 14, 2008)

A-Rod comes through, grand slam!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 14, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> A-Rod comes through, grand slam!



I knew deep down inside you were a Yankee fan.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks, Yankees! Good job!  You guys rule!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 15, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> A-Rod comes through, grand slam!



Was it when it mattered?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 15, 2008)

Pavano expects to make next start


> Righty left Sunday's game against Rays with left hip injury.




This sucks, this will definitely hurt our chances for the playoffs.


Pavano needs to be euthanized.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 15, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Was it when it mattered?



Tie ball game.

Of course it mattered.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 15, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Tie ball game.
> 
> Of course it mattered.



Wasn't it in the first inning?
Not that it makes a difference, a slam is a slam and I applaud him for it.

Just wish he did this when it mattered.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 15, 2008)

Just checked it, it was tied....zero to zero in the first inning. Then he hit the grand slam to break the tie.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 15, 2008)

*Derek Jeter makes history at Yankee Stadium, more to come*

Derek Jeter makes history at Yankee Stadium, more to come


> BY ANTHONY MCCARRON
> DAILY NEWS SPORTS WRITER
> Sunday, September 14th 2008, 10:23 PM
> 
> ...



He is loved here, I love him too.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 16, 2008)

P*osada: More injury risk for Joba in rotation than in bullpen*
Associated Press

NEW YORK -- Jorge Posada reignited the debate over Joba Chamberlain's future Monday, recommending the young pitcher be kept in the bullpen and predicting more injuries if the New York Yankees put him back in their starting rotation.
"I think if you start him and he pitches 200 innings in one year, you're going to lose him. He's going to get hurt. I don't see him as a starter," Posada said Monday during a session of "CenterStage," scheduled to air on the team's YES Network starting Sept. 28.
Chamberlain, the hard-throwing righty who turns 23 next week, began the season in the Yankees bullpen, then moved to the rotation in June. The plan was to limit his innings early, then make him a full-time starter.
"He's been around the game and that's his opinion. I'm not going to fault the guy for having an opinion. We all have opinions," Chamberlain said. "We have to sit down. It's going to be what's best for the team in the long run. It's your career and you have to be a part of it. You do what's best for yourself, also, but the end goal is to win a championship. Whether that's in the bullpen or as a starter, time will tell."
He was sidelined from Aug. 4 to Sept. 2 because of rotator cuff tendinitis and went back to the bullpen when he returned.
"A little tendinitis, it just tells you a lot," Posada said after the TV interview. "I think his body is made up for a reliever."
Chamberlain was 3-1 with a 2.76 ERA in 12 starts, striking out 74 in 65 1/3 innings. He's 1-2 with a 2.29 ERA in 24 relief appearances, fanning 34 in 28 2/3 innings.
New York hasn't decided its future plans for Chamberlain.
"We'll discuss whether Chamberlain will be a starter or a reliever, along with everything else, during the winter," co-chairman Hank Steinbrenner said.
Manager Joe Girardi didn't mind Posada voicing his opinion, saying "some players feel more freely to discuss them openly than others." He also said the decision could depend on offseason developments.
"For right now, we still envision him as a starter. We just didn't have a chance to build him up," Girardi said.
He did reject the notion that starting makes Chamberlain more susceptible to injury.
"You can't put your head inside a guy's arm," he said. "People will argue it's better to start every five days from a physical standpoint, where you get four days' rest. Other people say it's better to throw in the bullpen, but what if you have to throw three days in a row? I mean, I think it just depends on the individual."
Chamberlain would like the debate to end at some point.
"At the beginning of the year, we're just going to have to say, this is it," he said. "Then I never want to answer another question about it again."
Posada had season-ending shoulder surgery June 30 and expects to return behind the plate for New York next season, anticipating he can catch 120-130 games.
With the Yankees almost certain to miss the playoffs for the first time since 1993, the 37-year-old says the team must go into the free-agent market to repair its starting rotation. CC Sabathia, Ben Sheets and A.J. Burnett are their chief targets.
"We're pretty much going to be in it, but you don't know if those guys are going to want to come here," Posada said. "I hope they do."
New York figures to have tens of millions of dollars available: Jason Giambi ($21 million), Andy Pettitte ($16 million), Bobby Abreu ($16 million), Mike Mussina ($11 million) and Carl Pavano ($11 million) are all potentially eligible for free agency.
"We're going to do whatever we can to improve, whether it's free agency or trades," Steinbrenner said.
On another topic, Posada voiced anger toward Pedro Martinez for the 2003 brawl between the Yankees and the Red Sox during the AL Championship Series.
"I thought he was going to hit me in the head with a bat, after we had the fight and he pushed Don Zimmer. It was ridiculous. I mean, he throws at Karim Garcia because he's losing the game. I mean, there's no class," Posada said.
It might have been an uncomfortable situation had Posada signed with the New York Mets after the 2007 season. He would have had to catch Martinez.
"You try to forget about the past and look forward," Posada said.
Told of Posada's comments after the Mets' 7-2 loss at the Nationals on Monday night, Martinez said he wouldn't throw at a batter on purpose because he was angry about losing.
Martinez also said Posada insulted Martinez's mother during that game.
"He cursed my mom, which is something I would never do to his mom, because she doesn't play," Martinez said. "She's not in the field. She's someone that you admire and respect. And I didn't like that."
Martinez pointed at his own head during the confrontation.
"It wasn't precisely to tell him that I wanted to hit him in the head," Martinez. "No, he's a human being, and he has a family, and I'm a professional. What I meant from his head was because he cursed my mom. I'll remember that. Because he knows he's Latin. As much as he pretends to be American, he's Latin, both sides, and he knows that cursing your mom in Latin America will get you into a fight. But, it wasn't to try to tell him.
"I actually had done it the inning before to Varitek. I would go like this," Martinez said, pointing to his head, "when there was a sequence or something. I go like this. If you go like this, it's not hit you in the head. It's think about it. That's what I meant to say: I'll remember what you just did."


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 16, 2008)

As somebody who's fascinated by sabermetrics, I find this startling.

A-Rod's Win Probability Added for the last two seasons:
2007: 6.85
2008: 0.40



> Here's the basic idea. An average team, at any point in a game, has a certain likelihood of winning the game. For instance, if you're leading by two runs in the ninth inning, your chances of winning the game are much greater than if you're leading by three runs in the first inning. With each change in the score, inning, number of outs, base situation or even pitch, there is a change in the average team's probability of winning the game.
> 
> Christopher Shea has invented a "Win Expectancy Finder" to look up the actual Win Probability of every base/out, inning and score combination of all Major League games from 1979 to 1990. Chris used Retrosheet data that had been compiled by Phil Birnbaum, and his WE Finder simply looks up the percent of times a team in a given situation went on to win the game during those years. Next time you watch a ballgame, use it to track the ups and downs of the game. It will change the way you watch baseball.
> 
> ...


The One About Win Probability -- The Hardball Times

Going against everything I've been saying, this one statistic basically rates A-Rod at the bottom portion of the league in terms of how well he performs in late/"clutch" situations.

I also included his WPA from 2007 which was one of the highest in all of baseball last season.

What does this all mean?

It means A-Rod, despite leading the American League in slugging percentage and being tied for fourth in on-base percentage has been a considerably worse player in late game situations than he has been in early/"non-clutch" situations.

It also means, that even though he underperformed in the playoffs last year, A-Rod was one of the most effective players in the game in late/"clutch" situations in the regular season last year.

In 2006, he had a WPA rating similar to this season and in 2005, his numbers in late/"clutch" situations shot right back up reminiscent of last season.

I'm not a huge fan of this metric or of the word "clutch" because if somebody is having the kind of season that Alex Rodriguez is having, he's without question helping his team win ball games.  Still, to have the MVP caliber season that he's having and to have a WPA so low is telling of just how bad he's performed in high leverage situations this season.

Given these numbers, can you say that A-Rod is an "unclutch" player?  Absolutely not, because in high leverage situations last year he was tops in the league.

I'm rambling now, but basically put: 

You can't say A-Rod is an unclutch player because he's been as clutch as they come every other year.  You also can't say he's a clutch player because he's been as unclutch as they come every other year.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 16, 2008)

Also,

the Yankees demise last season had little to do with Alex Rodriguez.  The entire team struggled and as much as Yankee fans want to deny this, Derek Jeter was the worst player on that team last year in the playoffs.

IMO, the A-Rod hate stems from the fact that Jeter is such a respected Yankee.  Given that A-Rod is twice the ball player that Jeter ever was, given that they played the same position and Rodriguez was better both offensively and defensively when originally coming over, etc. it makes sense that the New York media would (once again) paint Rodriguez as such a villain.

It happened with Maris/Mantle, and the Jeter/Rodriguez situation isn't very different.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 16, 2008)

Final thing before my class begins.

Looking at Derek Jeter' baseball reference page, the top players that compare to him in terms of numbers are Barry Larkin, Alan Trammell, Ray Durham, Ryne Sandberg and Roberto Alomar.

I'm not trying to take anything away from Derek Jeter, but if he hadn't been drafted by the Yankees, had Jeremy Giambi slid into homeplate in the ALDS years ago, etc. there is not one single chance we're talking about a nine time all-star here.

More than likely he'd be a very dynamic ball player who was tossed from team to team every 4-5 years, never won a World Series and made about half of the $140 million dollars he's made over the course of his career.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 16, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> As somebody who's fascinated by sabermetrics, I find this startling.
> 
> A-Rod's Win Probability Added for the last two seasons:
> 2007: 6.85
> ...



I just woke up to this..my eyes!

Can you explain the curve ball next?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 16, 2008)

I still prefer Jeter when it matters the most. 
You can turn blue and come out with all the stats in the world but when you watch them day in day out, see and hear them you'll learn too appreciate him.
Stats wise A-Rod is a monster compared to Jeter.....


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 16, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> As somebody who's fascinated by sabermetrics, I find this startling.
> 
> A-Rod's Win Probability Added for the last two seasons:
> 2007: 6.85
> ...





soxmuscle said:


> Also,
> 
> the Yankees demise last season had little to do with Alex Rodriguez.  The entire team struggled and as much as Yankee fans want to deny this, Derek Jeter was the worst player on that team last year in the playoffs.
> 
> ...





soxmuscle said:


> Final thing before my class begins.
> 
> Looking at Derek Jeter' baseball reference page, the top players that compare to him in terms of numbers are Barry Larkin, Alan Trammell, Ray Durham, Ryne Sandberg and Roberto Alomar.
> 
> ...



I need a beer.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 16, 2008)

A-Rod is a great player and we are very lucky to have him, some fans don't deserve him at all.
I was suprised to see him return after all the crap the media and then the fans put him through.
But when people critize a player like Jeter who is well respected around the league, fans and the media. 
Who is one of the classiest players around who has proved himself in the playoffs.....I can't just talk bad about him.

Sure he's let me down , but what player hasn't.

Jeter status as the Captain of the NY Yankees is well deserved.

I'm going back to sleep, my other half will take over.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 16, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> I need a beer.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 18, 2008)

No baseball obsessed people?

Damn.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 18, 2008)

I was driving this mourning and heard Mike & Mike make fun of Mr. Clutch, it's not just a NY thing.

Have you seen a Yankee game besides the Yank-Bosox games?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 18, 2008)

A-Rod reaches a milestone of his own



> A-Rod's eighth-inning home run was his 35th of the season, giving him 11 straight seasons of 35 or more homers and 12 in his career (1996, 1998-2008), tying Babe Ruth for the most such seasons all-time and passing Hank Aaron and Mike Schmidt. He called the accomplishment "very humbling."


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 18, 2008)

> Jeter played in his 1,000th game at Yankee Stadium on Wednesday, joining only four other Yankees. With only four games remaining, Jeter will finish behind Mickey Mantle (1,213), Lou Gehrig (1,080), Yogi Berra (1,068) and Bernie Williams (1,039) for career games played at Yankee Stadium. ... Jeter is bidding farewell to the ballpark in style, hitting .444 (32-for-72) over his past 18 games at Yankee Stadium since Aug. 1, with 11 multihit games. ... Phil Coke has not allowed a run in his first seven Major League appearances (10 IP, 3 H, 1 BB, 6 SO). ... The Yankees will welcome 102-year-old Emilio "Millito" Navarro to Yankee Stadium on Thursday, the first Puerto Rican to play in the Negro Leagues and the oldest living professional baseball player. Navarro was selected by the Yankees in MLB's 2008 Special Negro League Draft on June 5.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 23, 2008)

*Stadium farewell rekindles memories of times gone by*

By Wright Thompson
ESPN.com

NEW YORK -- Four hours before the last game at Yankee Stadium began, I walked through the low-ceilinged innards of the place, winding past the clubhouse, finally catching the attention of a worker. I asked him if he could show me what insiders call the Gehrig room, one of the many legends that will be lost when the wrecking balls tear down 85 years of baseball history.
He motioned for me to follow.
"Don't tell," he says. "I'm not supposed to show you."
At the end of a hallway is room BS-003, filled with broken seats, miscellaneous chair parts, paper towels and a motorized cart. Once, it had another purpose. When Lou Gehrig was dying, in his last season, he needed a sanctuary. The story goes that he, too, followed the narrow tunnels until he came here, alone, to this room. A small mural is painted on a post near where he used to sit. "Yankee Captains Forever," it says. The mural will die with the ballpark.
The room will be destroyed soon.
All of this will.
*****
No place renews itself like New York, where sentiment doesn't impede commerce. Ebbets Field and the Polo Grounds are both housing projects. Toots Shor's, the nightclub where Mantle and DiMaggio held court, now holds offices. An entire New York, the New York of Frank Sinatra and Jimmy Cannon, has almost vanished forever. Yankee Stadium was one of the last artifacts left.

Fans, most armed with digital cameras, get one last tour of Monument Park.
"There are so many people who get that we've lost something very valuable," says Kristi Jacobson, moviemaker and granddaughter of Shor, the famous saloonkeeper. "I don't think people have ever gotten over those losses."
The classy hotel where the Yankees stayed in the Bronx, the Concourse Plaza -- built the same year as Yankee Stadium -- was abandoned and is now a housing project for the elderly. It is where Don Larsen lived when he threw his perfect game in the World Series. FDR and JFK campaigned here. Now, the grand ballroom has been gutted and turned into a courtyard.
On Sunday afternoon, old men played dominoes where they could see the blue seats of the ballpark.
Nearby, resident Gene Williams stood in the vestibule, where celebrities once walked after stepping out of limousines. He would hang out across the street from the hotel and stare. "Marilyn Monroe slept upstairs," he says. "'The House That Ruth Built' brought 'em all. Mink shawls. Mrs. Ruth herself. Oh, those were the good days. Those were the good days."
That, of course, was why everyone came out Sunday. To remember a time gone by. Fans arrived early, turning the few blocks around the stadium into a zoo. Scalpers congregated on the corner of East 161st Street and River Avenue. A policeman walked through them, putting his arm theatrically over his eyes. The scalpers laughed. So did the cop. On this day, dogs and cats were friends.
A car circled the stadium, the man inside taking it all in. It was Bernie Williams, a Bronx legend who hadn't been back to the park since the team told him he was no longer wanted two years ago. On Sunday, he returned home. Before going inside, he wanted to see and remember. "Concrete doesn't talk back to you," Williams says. "Chairs don't talk to you. It's the people. That's what makes this place magical."
On this day, the fans finally got something in return: pregame access to the warning track and area near the green grass of the field. Dusty handprints covered the outfield wall as people pressed their palms up against it. Richard Gere posed for a photo with Paul O'Neill. A father and son stood in Monument Park, trying to take a picture by the DiMaggio marker. The dad, old and nearing the end, used the granite to steady himself as he slowly inched himself around. Then both men grinned like neither had a care in the world.
Near Gate 6, Rob Kerr walked with his brother toward the entrance. Rob proposed to his wife 22 years ago in parking lot 13.
"This will be the last time that we go in this place," he says. "I may cry tonight."

Willie Randolph raises his hands, but it was a triumphant return for all of the former Yankees.
Beneath the stadium, former players came back one last time. Inside the clubhouse, Goose Gossage talked to Carl Pavano. Hideki Matsui looked up from an autograph he was signing to find Williams standing at his locker. Matsui was genuinely thrilled, putting down the baseball, rising and grinning. Williams bowed. Matsui gave his old friend a hug. Reggie Jackson wandered around. So did Don Larsen, and Whitey Ford, and Dave Winfield.
Some of those who are no longer here were represented by family members. During the pregame ceremony, with the full-throated tribute of the crowd, David Mantle trotted to center field, where he was joined by Kay Murcer, the widow of Yankee great Bobby Murcer, who died two months ago of brain cancer at 62. The fans understood that this was a moment when they could show a grieving family how much it was loved. It began to chant "Bob-by Mur-cer," over and over, louder and louder, until the old ballpark was shaking. David Mantle pulled Kay close and the two hugged. The crowd went nuts.
As the first pitch approached, everyone was emotional. Yogi Berra, wearing his old flannel uniform, seemed to tear up. He's one of the few left. Mantle's gone. Drank himself to death. Billy Martin died in a pickup truck crash. DiMaggio's dead. Maris is, too. So many of Yogi's friends are. This was a place where he could commune with them. Now that's gone, too.
"I'm sorry to see it go," he says. "I really do."
The woman who threw out that first pitch perhaps summed up the mood best. Julia Ruth Stevens is 92 years old, and a hip broken several years ago keeps her in a wheelchair a lot of the time. But she walked out to the field and bounced one to Jorge Posada, connecting with one throw the breadth of Yankee history. To her, Babe Ruth wasn't a fictional character or the genesis of an adjective. To her, he was Dad, and even now, she misses him. Seeing this ballpark torn down is personal to her but, after nine decades, she understands a thing or two about mortality. Nothing lasts forever.
"I guess like all things," she says, "it has come to its final days, as we all do."
*****
When the game began, the crowd settled in to watch the action. The electricity would come later. High up in Tier Reserve 33, Row R, a 33-year-old woman named Elizabeth Duncan sat with her husband, Jon. The people around her had no idea, but she, too, had a special connection with this place. A few stories down, the clubhouse is named for her grandfather, Pete Sheehy. He ran the clubhouse for almost 60 years. He fixed bicarbonate sodas for Ruth, half-cups of coffee for DiMaggio, took care of Mantle and Jackson and Mattingly. It wasn't until he died that his family knew what he meant to so many legends.

Mariano Rivera collects dirt from the mound, where he was part of many memorable moments.
At the funeral Duncan sat next to Billy Martin, who wept the entire time. DiMaggio himself came. In the years that followed, when they'd need a little Yankee magic, she and her sister would call on Pete, whispering "Come on, Grandpa, save us."
"I can definitely feel his presence," she says.
I ask if she thinks his presence will follow the team across the street.
"I hope so," she says.
She doesn't sound convinced.
She returned to her seat, and the action flew by. It seemed like the game had just started when the sound system began to play "Enter Sandman" for the final time, ushering Mariano Rivera in. He made quick work of the Orioles, and at 11:41 p.m. ET, the final game at Yankee Stadium ended.
*****
Only then did it become clear what this night meant. Sinatra's "New York, New York" kicked in; it would play in a continuous loop for nearly the next half-hour. Fans didn't leave. They didn't sit down. They snapped photographs, and cheered for their favorite players. Orioles and Yankees alike began scooping up cupfuls of the dirt.
Then Derek Jeter walked to the center of the field with a microphone. For the first time all day, someone with the Yankees put words to the emotions. He urged those standing in the old ballpark around him not to forget. A building was being torn down, not the events that had happened there. The love, and the joy -- all of that didn't exist in concrete, but rather deep inside a person. "The great thing about memories," he says, "is you're able to pass them along from generation to generation."
The place was quiet.

Derek Jeter and the rest of the Yankees saluted the crowd and bid a fond farewell to the stadium.
"There are a few things about the New York Yankees that will never change," he says.
That's when one lone fan screamed in response: "Boston sucks!"
When Jeter finished addressing the crowd, he led the team on a lap around the stadium, waving to the fans. Everyone seemed to realize this was really the end, and -- as if regressing to the first time they fell in love with Yankee Stadium -- turned into children again.
Mariano Rivera dug a big scoopful of dirt from the mound. He gathered his entire family for a photo atop it.
"I will miss this mound," he says.
Bernie Williams walked with his family toward center field. He's missed it out there, too: the way the grass feels, the way the crowd chants your name. The Bleacher Creatures didn't disappoint. "Ber-nie Will-iams." Over and over again. He waved and pumped his fist. His family didn't stop smiling. They were all there, together, finally. Bernie, like most of the Yankees, took a cup of dirt, too.

The Bleacher Creatures were still hanging around, not wanting to go home an hour after the game.
More than a half-hour after the last out, the public-address system crackled to life once more, asking everyone to leave. Few people moved. Again, the voice boomed out over the stadium.
There have been many, many words spoken in Yankee Stadium. Rockne may or may not have said "Win one for The Gipper." Gehrig said he was the luckiest man on the face of the earth. A sick Ruth broke down after giving his farewell speech and wept in front of a friend, saying "I'm gone." Nelson Mandela stood here after being released from prison and said "I am a Yankee." But after 85 years, these were the last words: "Once again, ladies and gentlemen, please clear the stands. Arrive home safely. We'll see you in the new Yankee Stadium. Good night."
About an hour later, as the Major League Baseball authenticators placed holograms on home plate, the pitching rubber and the final ball, and New York City cops put dirt in popcorn bags and pretended to pitch from the mound, the lights began to go off, row by row, a popping noise accompanying each advancing beachhead of darkness.
*****
Three hours after the last game at Yankee Stadium ended, I walked through the 3 a.m. New York streets. There was one more place I wanted to see. It didn't take long to arrive at West 51st, the sky getting brighter the closer I got to Times Square.
The night was dead. New York had gone to bed, and the only sounds were of pressure sprayers cleaning up Sunday, getting everything ready for Monday. Crossing Sixth Avenue near Radio City Music Hall, with four or five homeless people sleeping in the doorways, I was close.
Then I saw it.
It was a bank now: 51 West 51st Street. A small plaque gave the story -- the original site of Toots Shor's. There were two cars parked on this side of the street. When Yankee Stadium was in its prime, this block would have been packed with taxis and limos. But that was in the past, left for stories in books and the fading memories of those old enough to have lived it.
The players were all somewhere else, and the team's former hotel was a housing project, and Mick and the Clipper and Toots were all gone, and Yankee Stadium was going to be torn down. A block away, a man parked his hot-dog cart on the corner. New York was already waking up. Tomorrow had arrived.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2008)

that game shouldn't have even been on prime time TV...how boring!

Seriously...who the fuck cares!  The yanks aren't in the playoff picutre.  they sucked this year and they were playing baltimore.  Why even put that shit on TV?  just because it is the skankees....i hate that team.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 23, 2008)

P-funk said:


> that game shouldn't have even been on prime time TV...how boring!
> 
> Seriously...who the fuck cares!  The yanks aren't in the playoff picutre.  they sucked this year and they were playing baltimore.  Why even put that shit on TV?  just because it is the skankees....i hate that team.



They knew no one would be watching anyway. I mean seriously... the cowboys and packers were on.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 23, 2008)

This is the closest the Indians will ever get to the World Series.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok....guess thats it...
Last one out turn off them lights..........


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 23, 2008)

OOps....Before I forget....Congrats on the Bosox, Rays and the Angels.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 25, 2008)

Hank yet again:



> -- On the divisional setup: "... If you want to talk about things that infuriate me about the game today, revenue sharing doesn't top the list. The biggest problem is the divisional setup in major league baseball. I didn't like it in the 1970s, and I hate it now. Baseball went to a multidivision setup to create more races, rivalries and excitement. But it isn't fair. You see it this season, with plenty of people in the media pointing out that Joe Torre and the Dodgers are going to the playoffs while we're not. This is by no means a knock on Torre -- let me make that clear--but look at the division they're in. If L.A. were in the A.L. East, it wouldn't be in the playoff discussion. The A.L. East is never weak."
> 
> -- On Joe Torre: "I'm happy for Joe, but you have to compare the divisions and the competition. What if the Yankees finish the season with more wins than the Dodgers but the Dodgers make the playoffs? Does that make the Dodgers a better team? No."
> 
> -- On his case for the divisional setup not being good for the game: "Go back to the 2006 season. St. Louis winning the World Series -- that was ridiculous. The Cardinals won their division with 83 wins -- two fewer than the Phillies, who missed the postseason. People will say the Cardinals were the best team because they won the World Series. Well, no, they weren't. They just got hot at the right time. They didn't even belong in the playoffs. And neither does a team from the N.L. West this season."





> A few points: The last Yankees team that won the World Series had 87 wins. There were eight other teams in baseball with more wins that season. So apparently the Yankees weren’t the best team that season, they just got hot at the right time, right Hank? I guess the Yankees should give that trophy back.



Do a little more research Hank, you fucking dope.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 25, 2008)

*Girardi lies yet again*



> I’ll try to explain this as simply as I can.
> 
> Before the game, Joe Girardi told us that Mariano Rivera went back to New York to get his standard end-of-the-season physical. He wasn’t going to pitch anyway, the manager said, because he had a “cranky body.”
> 
> Girardi was asked several times and in several ways whether Rivera had an injury to his elbow and shoulder. He denied it every time. The questions were very exact. “He said his whole body was cranky,” Girardi said.





> This made no sense. Rivera lives in New York all year, he can get his physical any time. Why leave now? I’ve never once heard of a player leaving a road trip to get a “standard physical.” Beyond that, this is Mariano Rivera. It made sense to check this out.
> 
> Most of the writers called Brian Cashman. The GM said the Rivera complained about a sore shoulder after Tuesday’s game and was sent back to New York to get an MRI. The Yankees wanted to make sure their closer is OK. Cashman said he isn’t too concerned but was waiting to get the results of the MRI.
> 
> ...





> Girardi got contentious when asked about his misleading statements, slamming his fist down on his desk. It’s similar to what happened earlier this season when Phil Hughes, Brian Bruney, Chien-Ming Wang and Jorge Posada got hurt. Girardi’a first inclination is to be misleading.
> 
> *It has gotten to the point where team officials now apologize to reporters for the manager’s actions. Nobody is sure why he does it because he gets caught every time.*


The LoHud Yankees Blog


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 25, 2008)

This team is screwed.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 26, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *Girardi lies yet again*
> 
> The LoHud Yankees Blog




This looks like they are over reacting. 



soxmuscle said:


> This team is screwed.



They always are, but they will be there....trust me.
This is not the end of the Yankees despite what the doom sayers say


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2008)

*One more thing before we end this season*

Mike Mussina wins 20 games for first time as Yankees beat Red Sox, 6-2


----------

